# Northstar 2008



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Alright, boys (and girls) - time to watch the snow melt:










Less than 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Um, when Northstar opens on May 23rd its going to be Lower Mountain Only! The rest of the mountain, Vista and Zephyr, will open as the snow melts.

I anticipate a Mid-June opening for the entire mountain, so don't get your hopes up that high, because it may be a while till we can tear up Dogbone, Sticks n Stones, Livewire, Gypsy, etc.

But yeah, get the cams rollin', I wanna see.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptor... this is true.

But with the heat we've been having, we can always hope, right?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Raptor... this is true.
> 
> But with the heat we've been having, we can always hope, right?


Dude, if I could I would be out there with my hairdryer.


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

oh man i cant wait. is it even worth it to go with just the lower mountain open?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

pancho4 said:


> oh man i cant wait. is it even worth it to go with just the lower mountain open?


I don't think so...lots of pedaling, really tame trails, no jumps, stunts or stuff like that.

I'm not bagging the lower section, but it isn't really worth the trip/lift ticket price. Hit up Downieville instead!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn; didn't even realize that. Already have a weekend booked for May 24!

Lower mountain doesn't warrant a day out there; unless new trails will be built?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Lower mountain snapshot; ain't that much, at least as of last year...


----------



## systmrocks99 (Jan 1, 2005)

I talked to the N* guys at sea otter this year and they said they are going to build a jump park at the base of the mountain.


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah that jump park should be sick. They also said they might make a little dual slalom course which should be pretty badass. I know i got a season pass and am pretty much ready to go!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Can't wait! I'm should be getting a job up there (waiting for a call back) that will land me up there early June- mid September


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

MattP. said:


> Can't wait! I'm should be getting a job up there (waiting for a call back) that will land me up there early June- mid September


thats sick. Where are you gonna be working there? Like lift line op or what?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I still may check it out Memorial Day weekend; almost too tempting to resist.

Highs in the 50s all week; let that snow melt (last month I was praying for the opposite)!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> I still may check it out Memorial Day weekend; almost too tempting to resist.
> 
> Highs in the 50s all week; let that snow melt (last month I was praying for the opposite)!


Amen. And the lower mountain is kinda fun... Not worth the trip tho. But I do agree, the snow will prolly be gone off most of the mountain by memorial day weekend.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Plenty of other great DH/FR oriented trails in Tahoe. . . Pretty sure that anything in Tahoe is worth the trip. . .


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

^ True dat. Will there be snow on it as early as were talkin aboo tho, thats the question .


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Truckee Trash said:


> Plenty of other great DH/FR oriented trails in Tahoe. . . Pretty sure that anything in Tahoe is worth the trip. . .


Just chillin in Tahoe is worth it.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Just chillin in Tahoe is worth it.


Amen dude. Mmky word from teh starz is that there expecting a june 14th full open. WOOHOO! I might get one trip in pre-summer slavery this year whoot!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd like more pictures of snow melting please... here... I'll start:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's another angle on mid-mountain:


----------



## Hulkamaniac (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll be in Reno for the entire week of May 12-18, maybe even staying a night or two in Tahoe City. Any chance of being able to rent a bike in that area? Anyone know of any good shops I should hit up?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Hulkamaniac said:


> I'll be in Reno for the entire week of May 12-18, maybe even staying a night or two in Tahoe City. Any chance of being able to rent a bike in that area? Anyone know of any good shops I should hit up?


Olympic Bike Shop in Tahoe City.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Cyclepaths has a good selection, with a location in Truckee as well as one in TC. Gregs a great guy, as well as the rest of the staff, custom fit and tune each rental to the rider. Olympic bike only has DH rigs for all day at $80. . . All day at Cyclepaths for either a Santa Cruz or Rocky Mountain is something close to $85, pretty sure they throw in the pads. If your not really talking about a DH rig, Backcountry has some standard issue Kona Dawgs, but this may all be improved as each shop clears out its old fleets for new ones per the season.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

aaa N* cant wait


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

im so stoked. i keep looking at my brand new full face and putting it on. ahhh


----------



## Hulkamaniac (Feb 13, 2004)

Truckee Trash said:


> Cyclepaths has a good selection, with a location in Truckee as well as one in TC. Gregs a great guy, as well as the rest of the staff, custom fit and tune each rental to the rider. Olympic bike only has DH rigs for all day at $80. . . All day at Cyclepaths for either a Santa Cruz or Rocky Mountain is something close to $85, pretty sure they throw in the pads. If your not really talking about a DH rig, Backcountry has some standard issue Kona Dawgs, but this may all be improved as each shop clears out its old fleets for new ones per the season.


Thanks for the info TT! I was in Reno this same time last year (yearly business trip/industry convention) and was able to sneak away to check out the Tahoe area for a day..........was so missing my dh bike at that moment!!! Depending on how the schedule works out that week, I may try to hit up Northstar for a little west coast dh action!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm getting married in June, yet I keep thinking about Northstar...

...Shhhh... don't tell my fiance'.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm getting married in June, yet I keep thinking about Northstar...
> 
> ...Shhhh... don't tell my fiance'.


Can you say BACHELOR PARTY?

Get a keg in the tent near Vista and its all good man. I've been wanting to replace those orange Gatorade water dispensers with a keg, we'll all ride better...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL. Believe it or not, dude... I don't drink. Not even fat tire.

25... almost 26 years of alcohol free life.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> LOL. Believe it or not, dude... I don't drink. Not even fat tire.
> 
> 25... almost 26 years of alcohol free life.


who cares about fat tire, you don't drink pbr?! gasp!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William42 said:


> who cares about fat tire, you don't drink pbr?! gasp!


Touche'.

PBR *IS* a staple for all mountain bikers everywhere. Maybe that's why I'm so slow.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> LOL. Believe it or not, dude... I don't drink. Not even fat tire.
> 
> 25... almost 26 years of alcohol free life.


good show brotha.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> LOL. Believe it or not, dude... I don't drink. Not even fat tire.
> 
> 25... almost 26 years of alcohol free life.


Right on...

Then get some STRIPPERS in the rest tent for your Bachelor Party!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I imagine most of you have seen this, but if not - copied here from the Northstar MTB Blog:

_We're back with a bang! I hope everyone had a great winter. Just because there has been snow on the trails doesn't mean that we haven't been working hard. We have big plans for the 2008 season of the bike park. Here are just a few:

Opening weekend - May 23rd
If Mother Nature cooperates we plan to be open a full month earlier than ever before. We will open with the gondola and all the lower mountain trails. We will open the upper mountain as weather permits with the Zephyr lift first followed by Vista. We will open 7days a week starting June 20th.

Park Improvements

* Double the Zephyr lift capacity - We have ordered and received an additional 12 "4" bike racks for the Tahoe Zephyr Lift. That brings us to a total of 24 bike racks. No more lift lines on the Tahoe Zephyr!
* Dirt Jump Park - This is going to be built this summer. As soon as the snow melts we will start construction on a full blown Mountain Bike specific dirt jump park. It will have expert, intermediate and beginner terrain and will be designed and built professional dirt jump riders and builders. This jump park will be built in the open tree area of "Lower Mine Shaft" This is an awesome location next to the village. It is in the trees so the dirt will hold moisture and it is conveniently located next to a snowmaking line so we will be able to water on a daily basis. The close proximity to the village means that when the lifts stop turning you can still session the jump park until it gets to dark huck!
* Easy Ryder - New beginner bike trail from Mid-Mountain to the village. This is a much needed addition to our bike park. This trail will be built at a grade of 3-5% and will gently meander through the woods under the gondola.
* Live Wire improvements - For those of you who are in the know, the Live Wire trail opened last summer with a bang. This 2 mile long fully irrigated jump trail was a huge success. Were not going to rest there. We have big plans for a few realignments (including; moving the Fish Bowl turn back into the woods so it can hold moisture through out the day, adjusting the final burms from 5 turns to 3 turns to provide more flow and speed, and adding more jumps) We also plan to complete the final 300 yards of the trail to the bottom of the lift.
* General trail maintenance and improvement - We have big plans to continue to fix the trouble spots we have and make our current trail system better than ever. Keep you r eyes open for new sections and trail options.
* Hiking trails - Our plans include revamping the Sunset hike trail with "National Park" style informational signage about the environment and animal species of our area. We also plan to construct a hiking trail from the top to bottom of the Tahoe Zephyr._


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I see dirt.:thumbsup:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Es en el la STOKEDED! WOOOOOO! That sounds legit!


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

> * Dirt Jump Park - This is going to be built this summer. As soon as the snow melts we will start construction on a full blown Mountain Bike specific dirt jump park. It will have expert, intermediate and beginner terrain and will be designed and built professional dirt jump riders and builders. This jump park will be built in the open tree area of "Lower Mine Shaft" This is an awesome location next to the village. It is in the trees so the dirt will hold moisture and it is conveniently located next to a snowmaking line so we will be able to water on a daily basis. The close proximity to the village means that when the lifts stop turning you can still session the jump park until it gets to dark huck!


That part sounds awesome. Might have to also bring the hard tail up when I go now


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Goddamn I can't wait for this. And because of my job, I get lift tickets for $15


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Nut, next year... errrr, in 2010 I'll be getting em for free! so SUCK IT!


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

*Trail work begins.*

The Northstar trail crew today!!!!! Their fist priority is to dial in the lower mountain. With over 70% of the snow meted on the lower mountain the existing trails will see a lot of love. We will be building some jumps, berms and stunts on Mine Shaft, Lift Line and Woods. Also, we are bringing back the 6% trail. Also, new for the May 23rd opening we are adding a few new short sections of trail into the village and right at Mid Mt. While it is ONLY the gondola, we will have a bunch on sweet, lift served bike trails ready to rock on May 23rd. Hope to see you up there.



Raptordude said:


> I don't think so...lots of pedaling, really tame trails, no jumps, stunts or stuff like that.
> 
> I'm not bagging the lower section, but it isn't really worth the trip/lift ticket price. Hit up Downieville instead!


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

Nut! said:


> Goddamn I can't wait for this. And because of my job, I get lift tickets for $15


Me too!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

ahhh Livewire. . . so sick. . . so much fun. First time last season really hitting the DH and I followed some buddies who can really shred down it, you just let it loose and let if fly. Getting goosebumps thinking about it. Gnarstar is on the up and up. . . they are irrigating even more trails now as well.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Nstar Live Wire said:


> The Northstar trail crew today!!!!! Their fist priority is to dial in the lower mountain. With over 70% of the snow meted on the lower mountain the existing trails will see a lot of love. We will be building some jumps, berms and stunts on Mine Shaft, Lift Line and Woods. Also, we are bringing back the 6% trail. Also, new for the May 23rd opening we are adding a few new short sections of trail into the village and right at Mid Mt. While it is ONLY the gondola, we will have a bunch on sweet, lift served bike trails ready to rock on May 23rd. Hope to see you up there.


Who are the professional dirt jump builders?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Who are the professional dirt jump builders?


ya who is building this year?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Nstar Live Wire said:


> The Northstar trail crew today!!!!! Their fist priority is to dial in the lower mountain. With over 70% of the snow meted on the lower mountain the existing trails will see a lot of love. We will be building some jumps, berms and stunts on Mine Shaft, Lift Line and Woods. Also, we are bringing back the 6% trail. Also, new for the May 23rd opening we are adding a few new short sections of trail into the village and right at Mid Mt. While it is ONLY the gondola, we will have a bunch on sweet, lift served bike trails ready to rock on May 23rd. Hope to see you up there.


Oh cool, nice. Thanks for the update. Let us know what you guys are up to, I'm really excited for this year's Northstar season, last year was off the hook!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

It would be cool to do a bit more then just a jump park and do a little SS course...


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, Northstar. You're really showing you mean it this year. Keep up the good work! 

I can't wait to ride!

damon


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

Just Got my season pass i cant wait, sounds like i will have to be building up a dirt jump bike and bring two bikes to N* from now on


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Check out the update (and trail building photos), kids...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

ohhhh yeah its goin DOWN!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

fresh to def son!!! i cant wait.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Make sure you go to Northstar before Ryan gets there....sweet vid

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/18676/l/


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

that vid is pretty dope.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That vid is a section on Stars and Bars.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any updates about opening weekend? I can't wait! 

Nice vid too!


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey i've never been to N* xcept for snowboarding...how are the trails? I mean i've seen videos but you can only get so much from a video ya know? I've only been riding since october so i'm wondering what kind of skill level a person must possess to hit most of the trails?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the trails are tight. they have all skill ranges, to please all people. The black runs arent too hard, just sometimes can be a little rocky. The double blacks are really rocky, but fun and have sort of DH feel to them. The blues are trails most people who are comfortable riding bikes an dirt can do. Also, most of the jumps arent a threat to case, in case you do. They have bigger lines, which are doubles on livewire, but you dont have to do them.


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

Djponee said:


> the trails are tight. they have all skill ranges, to please all people. The black runs arent too hard, just sometimes can be a little rocky. The double blacks are really rocky, but fun and have sort of DH feel to them. The blues are trails most people who are comfortable riding bikes an dirt can do. Also, most of the jumps arent a threat to case, in case you do. They have bigger lines, which are doubles on livewire, but you dont have to do them.


Awesome! thanks for the insight...I'm so jacked to get up there...now i just have to convince my mom/sisters that a season pass is a great early b-day present...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I hear they'll even have a beginner trail this year - going under the gondola. Definite routes for all levels. There's even XC trail access on the top of the mountain. Fire roads too for us Marinites who are only allowed on fire roads at home.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Fire roads too for us Marinites who are only allowed on fire roads at home.


Um...damn, someone's keeping you out of the loop...


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Um...damn, someone's keeping you out of the loop...


He said "allowed to."


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

already posted


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

major railage.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> I found this video, its a pretty good view of northstar, i wish they showed more of the dh trails.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/18676/l/


A bit late there buddy


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> I found this video, its a pretty good view of northstar, i wish they showed more of the dh trails.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/18676/l/


Look 10 posts above mate.....


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

balfabiker22 said:


> Make sure you go to Northstar before Ryan gets there....sweet vid
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/18676/l/


Heh.......I'm in that


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

i hate you all, i just moved away from Reno, and now N* is getting all these improvements and its going to be another stellar year of riding >


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i gotta n00b out and ask something about North Star (kinda complicated.. like a girl asking if she looks fat in a dress.. but more like a guy asking his friends if he should get a nother pitcher at the local watering hole).

so i am in the gondola at Mammoth last summer and this dude is like "Mammoth is the s#it. I drive down from Reno blah blah blah."

and i say "What about North Star? It's closer. Why not go there?" 

and he goes on about it being all FR stunts and that Mammoth is way better. 

and i just don't see how that is. i mean, certainly not from that vid or from pics i've seen or what i've read. 

WTF DID THAT GUY MEAN?!?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

There's 1 trail that feature Northshore style stunts, called K-22 or something like that. I never hit it, the stunts are cool and all but the ride ons are super sketch. Plus Northshore stuff isn't my style.

To me Northstar is ALL gnarly DH. Livewire and Gypsy were a really nice addition to make trails that are faster, smoother and have more flow. I have friends that rode Mammoth and they say Northstar is better.

So, I don't know what that guy is talking about.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

the dude was senseless, is what i am thinking. that is a hell of a drive from Reno to Mammoth. wtf. 

i am gonna get 3 days at N. Star this summer. 2 days at Downieville, then 3 at North star. looking FW: to it.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Big Trees (or is it Little Trees?) has a small ladder section too; ain't much of a "stunt" though.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Big Trees (or is it Little Trees?) has a small ladder section too; ain't much of a "stunt" though.


It's just a riding platform to me. Fun through...minus the 90 degree slam your brakes ride off.

Hey Kevin, you going to be at Northstar opening day? I think me and my friends will be there, one of my buddies is demoing either a Reign or Glory. Let me know if you want to ride with us, we're just going to screw around on the lower mountain, I gotta get my DHR dialed before the upper mountain opens.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

mild beast said:


> and he goes on about it being all FR stunts and that Mammoth is way better.


That guy is an idiot.

mammoth has more wood features than northstar.

I love riding bullet, velocity and chainsmoke and I go down there a few times a year ride them. But northstar genuinely has more dh terrain. Some of it better some of it worse.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

..................................


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

kidwoo said:


> That guy is an idiot.
> mammoth has more wood features than northstar.
> .. But northstar genuinely has more dh terrain. Some of it better some of it worse.


the most useful cluster of information i've yet to receive from this site. thanks.

and mammoth.. what, it's got a few wood stunts. rather pinner, imo. but it's an easy 3 hr drive for me, so i got a season pass.

can't wait to check your place out.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Hey Kevin, you going to be at Northstar opening day? I think me and my friends will be there, one of my buddies is demoing either a Reign or Glory. Let me know if you want to ride with us, we're just going to screw around on the lower mountain, I gotta get my DHR dialed before the upper mountain opens.


Yeah - will be riding it that Saturday and Sunday most likely. Will be dialing in my Judge as well on lower mountain. Been hitting spots in Annadel recently to get warmed up - Rough Go and other unnamed areas. You been to Solstice lately? Will drop you a line if I'm at Northstar for sure.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

mammoth has way more wood and fr stuff.


----------



## jdcannondale (Apr 5, 2008)

im super stoked about going to N* this summer. It will be my first time. What are the trails like?


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

i havn't ridden mammoth, but northstar is all down hill. theres some optional log rides and some wood work, but not a lot. tons of fast, flowy, tehcy, rocky trails, no matter what you want, yuou can find it


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Link to map here.

In two words: rocky and dusty (except for Livewire).


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Kevin G said:


> Yeah - will be riding it that Saturday and Sunday most likely. Will be dialing in my Judge as well on lower mountain. Been hitting spots in Annadel recently to get warmed up - Rough Go and other unnamed areas. You been to Solstice lately? Will drop you a line if I'm at Northstar for sure.


Another DHer who rides Annedel !!! no WAY! My house is like 500 yards away.:thumbsup:

What kind of bike do you ride?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Is the demo dy Sunday or Saturday?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

ooooof I cant wait! Its drivin me up a facking wall.


----------



## irideap2 (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't wait to go up there this year!. My friend's parents are taking us up there and so it'll work out perfectly. It looks like a blast!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Snow... not... melting... fast... enough...


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Cannondale Judge is my DH bike; and that's what I've been bringing lately to get it (and me) ready for Northstar season. Also bring the Prophet off season. And you? We should talk offline about the Annadel good bits... :thumbsup:



The Tod Says What?! said:


> Another DHer who rides Annedel !!! no WAY! My house is like 500 yards away.:thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of bike do you ride?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=2065832:BlogPost:743


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Lower mountain seems more promising. The soil should be pretty hard pack and moist too so they should ride hopefully a little faster.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

So is it 100% for certian the upper lifts won't be going opening weekend? Or is there a remote chance if the Sun Gods help us out? Not worth the 2.5-3 hour drive from the Bay Area just for the lower mountain.


----------



## JamesDaniels (May 10, 2008)

It will be my first time too! I'm sure it's going to be a hack of a memory!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Snow... not... melting... fast... enough...


I know :eekster:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> So is it 100% for certian the upper lifts won't be going opening weekend? Or is there a remote chance if the Sun Gods help us out? Not worth the 2.5-3 hour drive from the Bay Area just for the lower mountain.


No guarantees, but you never know.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone have info on the jump park and when it will be done. i just bought my pass today. super stoked.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Alright I need everyone that bought a season pass to check something...

In your invoice it should say "Valid On" and give a date. Mine says May 24th  What the crap?

I called them this morning and they need to re-enter it in the system or something? Anyway, should be all good.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im buying my season pass when I go up there. 
Rather deal in person when I drop 200+ on something

With the heat we are about to have this week. ALL the snow should be GONE.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

I see dirt at the top now, and the mid-point is starting to clear fast. Any chance upper mountain will open by the 24th? After all, I rode Livewire and Gypsy in the snow last September!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

End of season snow riding is different than beginning of season. You won't want to shred the trails for the rest of the season and make everyone else suffer.

I'm down for not rushing this... One weekend two early and that could make the trails so much crappier for weeks on end.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

First week in August I'll be up there. My first time, a jump park too, cool.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

trail bait said:


> First week in August I'll be up there. My first time, a jump park too, cool.


Nice to see you online again, TB....

quit lookin' at porn on your cumputer so it doesn't mess up on you again! :nono:

NORTHSTAR, BABY!!!


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

So me and my brother are both gonna go up for the first time this year. I'm super stoked. Just wondering-can my AM bike (5.5 inches) handle a week up there?


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Bobby Peru said:


> Nice to see you online again, TB....
> 
> quit lookin' at porn on your cumputer so it doesn't mess up on you again! :nono:
> 
> NORTHSTAR, BABY!!!


No more cyber STD's for me from now on I'm gonna wear a condom when I look at that stuff.

Livewire, looks killer


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

trail bait said:


> No more cyber STD's for me from now on I'm gonna wear a condom when I look at that stuff.
> 
> Livewire, looks killer


u get that shot of penecilin


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

trail bait said:


> No more cyber STD's for me from now on I'm gonna wear a condom when I look at that stuff.
> 
> Livewire, looks killer


livewire is a pretty fun trail, gotta hit karpiel and dogbone too, northstar rocks are some of the best I have ridden. Watch your derailer though, I ripped mine in half the fist day but i was fine riding chainless the rest of the weekend.


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

luseboy said:


> So me and my brother are both gonna go up for the first time this year. I'm super stoked. Just wondering-can my AM bike (5.5 inches) handle a week up there?


You're bike will be fine. The question is more if you can handle it. There is nothing that hard on the mountain that a 5.5 inch bike wouldn't be fine, but a week of riding all day can get exhausting and abusive. You'll get bored of the trails after a few days though, go hit some of the other trails in the area, there is lots to be had, especially if you have an AM bike that can go uphill too.


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

JefedelosJefes said:


> You're bike will be fine. The question is more if you can handle it. There is nothing that hard on the mountain that a 5.5 inch bike wouldn't be fine, but a week of riding all day can get exhausting and abusive. You'll get bored of the trails after a few days though, go hit some of the other trails in the area, there is lots to be had, especially if you have an AM bike that can go uphill too.


Sweet thanks! uhh I probably can handle most of the blues, and some of the blacks. I've ridden some pretty steep trails, and I can handle lots more than my bike can. But ya I don't know if I can take a full day after a full day after a full day... So we'll just have to see . Are there any other DH/FR spots around the area? Or just XC type trails? Cause I'm setting my bike up to be more of a "light freeride" or "aggresive all-mountain" bike. So ya....


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

o there is plenty to ride in the tahoe/reno area. You should check out tyrolean, flume, the Ntrail, all fun trails


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I love Livewire, and Boondocks.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

A 5.5 Trail bike is going to beat you up. You'll last maybe 2 days at Northstar, there's gonna be a lot of fatigue in your arms depending on how hard you rip it.


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

WE have been putting the most current and up to date info the the Tahoe Mountain Bike Blog.

Check it out.
http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com



CountryBoy said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any updates about opening weekend? I can't wait!
> 
> Nice vid too!


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

Giant Demo day Friday the 23rd.


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

Check this out. Might help make your decission. http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

We hope to break ground June 1. It should take no more than 3 weeks to build. Here is what we are building it with.

SICK!

Here is a link to a photo of the equipment we just received to build trail with this summer.
http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/photo/photo/show?id=2065832:Photo:736


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

So whats the story with the upper mountain?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Man it's hot as CRAP in San Jose today...high of 100F...

That snow better be melting...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

No kidding... I'm sweating balls over here.

Nah... j/k. I'm in my A/C'd office. Haha...

But I'll be riding from Campbell into downtown tonight for some Cluck-U chicken. It's gonna' taste so much better with the couple of miles of pedaling it's gonna' take to get into downtown.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> No kidding... I'm sweating balls over here.
> 
> Nah... j/k. I'm in my A/C'd office. Haha...
> 
> But I'll be riding from Campbell into downtown tonight for some Cluck-U chicken. It's gonna' taste so much better with the couple of miles of pedaling it's gonna' take to get into downtown.


Pick me up some wings, some fries, and a pitcher of beer.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Ditto that pitcher! It's smokin' over in SC too!

Melt you damn snow!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Sweet thanks! uhh I probably can handle most of the blues, and some of the blacks


youll be fine on any blue or black. the dbl blacks is where it may get sketch for you, due to the lack of travel.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

101 degrees in Novato right now 
Looking at the summit webcam, the snow is melting fast.Hopefully they can clear whatever snow is left on the trails after this "heat storm" and open up at least one lift on the upper mountain.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone want to fill me in on what boondocks is like? i have ridden every other trail or at least part of it, except for boondocks.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Looking at the Cams the Zephyr area looks really dry!

As for Boondocks, its a pretty flowy trail, the re-routed the bottom last year and added some jumps. I rode it at the beginning of the season and the top was really sick, the bottom was a lot of pedaling. I think they fixed that though because they were working on it a lot last season.

Boondocks also has a pretty sweet 4 or 5 foot drop, a place to crunch your pedals, and a few doubles here and there.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Looking at the Cams the Zephyr area looks really dry!
> 
> As for Boondocks, its a pretty flowy trail, the re-routed the bottom last year and added some jumps. I rode it at the beginning of the season and the top was really sick, the bottom was a lot of pedaling. I think they fixed that though because they were working on it a lot last season.
> 
> Boondocks also has a pretty sweet 4 or 5 foot drop, a place to crunch your pedals, and a few doubles here and there


thanks, than what is the trail on that side of the mountain with all the wood and stuff.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know if Kirkwood - the only other Tahoe lift/bike park open in the summer to my knowledge - is going to improve? Looking forward to one day having more options than Mammoth and Northstar (not to complain though, but snowboard season is obviously vastly different than DH season).


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Hoping to open Livewire and Gypsy by mid June.
http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=2065832:BlogPost:968


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

this thread is garbage, if you want to see a truly epic thread try RANT: Fox racing shox. and sorry about the hostility I'm all hopped up on mountain dew.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, it looks like a lot of snow melted today due to the high temperatures! What's even better is that according to my Weather Report, it was a high of about 70 in Truckee today, and the high will be 80 degrees for the next few days.

Looks good!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

So stoked!


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

*Northstar Upper Mountain Update - May 15th*

Check out http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/ for the most current update.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so stoked to be going up there twice this summer!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Bobby Peru said:


> I'm so stoked to be going up there twice this summer!


Twice? I get $10 lift tickets. It's gonna be my home away from home!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

You work at a shop, too, huh?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Nut! said:


> It's gonna be my home away from home!


Hopefully it will be my home, got a job interview up there on Tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

MattP. said:


> Hopefully it will be my home, got a job interview up there on Tuesday :thumbsup:


hahaha 
sweet

i am getting excited i do say


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Opening day roll call:

I'll be there with a pretty big crew of people.

Me: On my white Turner DHR
Cody (leddzepp4life): Demo-ing a Glory DH or Reign...not sure
Pat: On my old Weyless 67
Graham: Giant DH Team
Justin: Morewood Ndiza

Give us a shout if you see us.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Opening day roll call:
> 
> I'll be there with a pretty big crew of people.
> 
> ...


Is opening day on Friday? My camping plans got canceled for my 4 day weekend so I'm thinking about heading up there Friday morning and maybe bringing my Blur 4x if only the lower mtn. is open.
kevin


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Will look for you kids; me I'm on a black Judge... Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I won't be there this weekend, but I'm liable to run into all of you at sometime this summer.

Iron Horse 7pointRaw...


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Nut! said:


> Twice? I get $10 lift tickets. It's gonna be my home away from home!


Who do you know that works at Northstar that'll hook up $10 tix? Or is that for weekdays and not weekends? I'm in the industry and last season my tix were $20. I'd imagine that every industry insider bro deal is the same.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Oh I'll be there quite often. Rolling on a de-argyled Demo 7 lovingly changed to the EMO 7.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> Who do you know that works at Northstar that'll hook up $10 tix? Or is that for weekdays and not weekends? I'm in the industry and last season my tix were $20. I'd imagine that every industry insider bro deal is the same.


That's weird, Ian. Are you sure? 

I paid $10 last season. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Won't be there this weekend, but I'll be there through out the summer.

Gray Canfield Can Diggle w/ white components. :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That's weird, Ian. Are you sure?
> 
> I paid $10 last season. :thumbsup:


All my weekend passes were $20 last season. I never went during the week. And when I called before the 07 season they said the industry price was $20


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ill get around there eventually. pimped out glory 0. just gotta wait for my wrist to heal. stupid drunk biking accident!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> All my weekend passes were $20 last season. I never went during the week. And when I called before the 07 season they said the industry price was $20


If I recall correctly, Sun-Thurs was $10 and Fri and Sat were $20.

Had my interview today, and got a lift operator position :thumbsup: Can't wait!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll be there either Sunday or Monday on a sunday.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

hey, anyone going on may 30?? i am hitting it up then. got my pass, so stoked


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


> I'll be there either Sunday or Monday on a sunday.


Rippin a Sunday even on a Monday.

Hey Khemical, Northstar opens the 23rd, Friday. You still on the Azonic Gravity? I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

MattP. said:


> got a lift operator position


You are SO getting heckled.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Rippin a Sunday even on a Monday.
> 
> Hey Khemical, Northstar opens the 23rd, Friday. You still on the Azonic Gravity? I'll keep my eyes peeled.


Yep. Black gravity with a white 888 :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Yep. Black gravity with a white 888 :thumbsup:


You can tear up the Woods with us...no Booncase'n for a while.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> You are SO getting heckled.


I'll heckle back. :skep:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

MattP. said:


> I'll heckle back. :skep:


Atta boy.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Gonna be tearing it up with my new Giant Reign X1 and my friend with his Specialized Sx:thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I wanna' get heckled...


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

What is the status on the upper mountain?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Updated map; PDF download link here.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*Teasers*

mmmm.... dirt...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

what trails are those pics of?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Revamped Woods, and Liftline.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Who has suggestions on where to stay, preferably within riding distance of the resort, thats fairly cheap? I stayed in tahoe last time and it was great but the drive to and from the resort is annoying, especially if you forget things and have to go back.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks good! Cant wait to rip it up! 
Really do appreciate all the hard work you guys put into the trails. 

Asa I gave you a call earlier this week, your voice mail wasn't set up.

-Grant


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> What is the status on the upper mountain?


Check out the Northstar Blog, there's actually still quite a bit of snow on the upper areas of the mountain. The suggested date for upper mountain shredding is June 14th for the Zephyr lifts, then Vista to follow.

Everything should be open by around June 20th I'd like to believe.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks tacky; better enjoy it while we can! Nice berms, by the way. And hopefully that green slime can be cleared via a jump.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

That's not green slime, it is yellow tree sperm!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Check the cams out; looks like it snowed last night!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

AH man, well that put a downer on my day. I know thats not alot of snow and it will all dry up witin the first few hours of sun light but still


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Stupid snow.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know; boarding those new berms on Woods sounds fun!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Look look! A downhiller.....


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

I heard N* was really rocky. That looks like Tsali National forest which is really tacky and smooth as a babys bottom. Not complaining about flow either, just making sure I didnt hear wrong. I would have thought it was loose and dusty like Deer Valley.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

PlayDeep, you don't know Rocky until you hit DogBone.

Livewire and Gypsy are regularly maintained, so they're pretty nice. Boondocks is usually just like 6" of dust, but it's super fun.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Weather says it will be raining up there for the next 4 days or so...


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

There's still some fresh in the pipe; let's hit it kids...


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

It rained while I was up there today and I just heard it was snowing. Save a trip and just wait till the whole mountain is open. Seriously.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

i thought it was nice today, demoed a reign and loved it. terrain was nice and soft early on. started to rain/snow midday and got pretty wet and muddy but was still fun none the less. the lower mountain is really fun on a lower travel bike and even the reign might have had a little too much travel.all in all it was a fun day, if you are really itching for some riding i thought it was worth the trip but it isnt no middle mountain.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh for sure. The Lower Mountain is a lot more fun now. If you were previously beaten up by the upper mountain on your short travel bike then the lower mountain will be killer for you. First ride on the DHR and I love it, too much travel for the lower mountain though, but whatever, it was fun!


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok, everybody do the Sun Dance now!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

asa said:


> Ok, everybody do the Sun Dance now!


Seriously, it was getting kind of cold today.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Didn't Northstar open yesterday? Let's see some pics or something!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Agree'd I want Pictures!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Agree'd I want Pictures!


No one had any lenses out because it was pretty muddy in the afternoon. The morning and around noon it was PRIME. Super tacky, rolling fast, dirt.

The lower mountain is pretty legit I was impressed. If you want a little warmup go up there, you can bring a lower travel bike, maybe even a hardtail ad still rip it.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Just a feeling. I think this could be a tacky summer. Above average thunder storm activity.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

That would suck alot for me haha. 

I think people are too buisy riding to stop and take pictures haha.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

How was it today? I am going to drive up for the day tomorrow. See you guys there.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


> How was it today? I am going to drive up for the day tomorrow. See you guys there.


What bike are you bringing Ryan? A friend of ours was on a Ndiza which is a 4X bike, so if you can you should bring your Yeti 4X, it will KILL Liftline and Woods.

I was squishing around on the DHR, way too much bike for the lower mountain.


----------



## frankfurt (Jul 30, 2007)

It was so muddy, not worth it!:nono:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I actually had loads of fun today; started drying up later in the afternoon and even the sun came out. Yesterday was great as well. The lines today vs. Saturday were almost 3 times as long though. Here are some photos from today of Woods and Upper Mineshaft. Met lots of cool people; don't remember names, but today I was the [only] one in the white hoody. Well, it's actually pretty much brown now. Was riding a black Judge. Northstar has definitely stepped it up this season!

P.S. Sorry about the low quality of these images - didn't want to crash the thread. Can certainly post higher res versions if anyone is interested.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

It was super fun and muddy today. In the morning the trails were super slick, but they got better later in the day from riding. The lift lines were horrible. I rode my new Blur 4X, was perfect for the lower mountain. Saw Novato Kid up there, talked with him a bit.


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

mmmmm....

I miss Reno, 

Mizz


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

Lots of fun and muddy, but lower mtn sucks on a big bike. Def. bring out the short travel rig for lower mtn, way too much pedaling for me, but still fun as hell


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

does anyone know when the upper mtn opens?


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

It is supposed to open mid June.


----------



## systmrocks99 (Jan 1, 2005)

It was soo muddy up there on monday but still worth the trip. They had a couple of the new jumps roped off. They looked pretty fun.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

They are saying the upper mountain will be open mid june. Does that mean ALL the trails or only some of them. Last year they opened the upper mountain at the beginning and trails like Gypsy and Boondocks weren't open for a few weeks after that. I wanna go up in late June but don't want to go unless EVERYTHING is open


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

By July all the trails will be done and open for sure!


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Do you think that lower Northstar be a good place for newbie like myself on a Blur LT2? Or best to rent a bike? 

I need lots of practice with my lines, and jumping and figured that lower Northstar would be a good place to learn. Just dont want to tear up Blur LT2 doing it if it is not enough bike.

Thanks for opinions.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

Mobz said:


> It is supposed to open mid June.


It should be since they posted the race schedule!!

Race dates:
Sunday, June 15
Sunday, July 20
Sunday, August 10
Sunday, September 14
Sunday, October 5 - 2nd Annual Live Wire Classic


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

I think a blur LT would be okay for the lower mountain, because there is still some pedaling. It would definately not be fun on the upper mountain though.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Competition and Mineshaft require some pedaling; low travel bikes are fine for lower mountain. And being a beginner is fine for those trails. Woods is a good all-around beginner DH trail; small jumps, drops, rocks, berms, etc. with not too much of a decline or gnarliness.

The problems with just lower mountain being open are the gondola lines and traffic; everyone's hitting the same few trails and lift.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

J_B said:


> It should be since they posted the race schedule!!
> 
> Race dates:
> Sunday, June 15
> ...


I'm starting to think they might do the June 15th race on Livewire...Not sure if the Vista side will be open by then, or if the trails will be good at that time.

Maybe a Gypsy race?


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

Does any one know what the course is going to be for the June 15th race? 
I'm flying back on the 13th and trying to decide what bike to use.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

So what the full list of open trails?
Does 6% trail is open or it's just planned?
Woods opened from the top? so you can pedal up from Gandola and hit all lower trails or its only lower section (at lift-line intersection)?

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

The new trails under the gondola (i.e. 6%) weren't open last weekend. Basically what's open:

- Woods
- Upper Mineshaft
- Lower Mineshaft
- Liftline
- Competition
- Deer Path

Am I forgetting anything? Woods and Liftline were my favorite. Competition and Deer Path require a 1/4 mile hike uphill.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

well, hiking is gay, so looks like i may not do those runs.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

anyone gonna be up there tomarrow? June 1. Ill be there with a buddy, using my Sea otter 50% coupon.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

*suprized!*

I'm shocked by the lack of photo's coming out of this thread from people tearing up the fresh dirt.
Is it because it's not that fun? I've heard it's pretty fun on the right bike. Just no good footage though?

I'm just looking for some N* stokage that's all.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

too fun to stop and take pics!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey asa, do you know what trail the June 15th Race is going to be on?


----------



## Mgof (Jun 15, 2007)

........


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Hey asa, do you know what trail the June 15th Race is going to be on?


The rumor is Gypsy.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like i'll be up at Northstar this summer. gas prices kinda killed our whistler plans...$1800 just in gas for us to go there. it's kinda intimidating especially since I haven't been riding in about 4 months. any recommendations for some good trails that don't have any huge drops or anything? things like Shotgun, lower Velocity, or Bullet at mammoth.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> looks like i'll be up at Northstar this summer. gas prices kinda killed our whistler plans...$1800 just in gas for us to go there. it's kinda intimidating especially since I haven't been riding in about 4 months. any recommendations for some good trails that don't have any huge drops or anything? things like Shotgun, lower Velocity, or Bullet at mammoth.


Holy cow man...what are you driving that would run you almost $2K to get there and back? It's only 1800miles from NorCal to Whistler. Where you starting, Chile?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Dang, it's starting to look moon-dusty already. Last week, you would have sunk into the ground just standing on the landing where the pics were taken.
I can't wait till next weekend though. I heard that the Zephyr lift will be running. Asa, or anyone else, can you confirm this?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Yo Mgof, where those top two photos from (what trail)? Didn't see that drop last weekend...


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, Zephyr will be open. 
That drop in the pics is on upper Mineshaft. It was closed due to swampiness last weekend.


----------



## Mgof (Jun 15, 2007)

asa said:


> Yes, Zephyr will be open.
> That drop in the pics is on upper Mineshaft. It was closed due to swampiness last weekend.


yep, Kevin, if you look at the pics you posted earlier in the thread the step down is in the background of the pics w/ the large tee-pee style wooden structure, just above the split to woods/liftline/competition hike.

so gypsy, livewire, and boondocks all a go next weekend?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> Holy cow man...what are you driving that would run you almost $2K to get there and back? It's only 1800miles from NorCal to Whistler. Where you starting, Chile?


Ridgecrest, about 4 hours south of Mammoth. and we would be driving the motorhome. hurray for 7 mpg. figure 2800 miles round trip, $4.50 a gallon, plus driving around and hitting Kicking Horse bike park, it's a lot of money. plus the loooong drive up.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> so gypsy, livewire, and boondocks all a go next weekend?


yessir, that is what the lift opperators said today.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

WOW, i just got back from N* today and i was pretty impressed with what was built. Had alot of fun for $30 bucks, looking foward to the official opening day of FULL mountain JUNE 7. I also saw Paul Bass on his stab supreme, that was pretty sick and i overheard him saying that he liked the trails and thought they were pretty fun.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

What about running single Ply 2.35 Minions front and back on a Heckler? Will those be ok with DH tubes or should I get some double ply? 

Oh and would it be dumb to run the Maxxis 2.5 DH tubes with the 2.35's......

Chris


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

they have really improved the lower mountain, i am almost considering doing runs from the very top of the mountain all the way to the bottom. Now that it is all dry it is really not all that bad on the big bike. cant wait for the upper mountain to open..


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

chris_d said:


> What about running single Ply 2.35 Minions front and back on a Heckler? Will those be ok with DH tubes or should I get some double ply?
> 
> Oh and would it be dumb to run the Maxxis 2.5 DH tubes with the 2.35's......
> 
> Chris


Just get double ply. Single Ply's are sketch, even with 40 PSI. There's very few things worse than a flat tire.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

chris_d said:


> What about running single Ply 2.35 Minions front and back on a Heckler? Will those be ok with DH tubes or should I get some double ply?
> 
> Oh and would it be dumb to run the Maxxis 2.5 DH tubes with the 2.35's......
> 
> Chris


Run single ply's if you like sitting trail-side fixing flats. Seriously, unless you're uber light on the pedals, or only ride the green trails, you'll want a little more peace of mind - go with the dual ply and ride until your legs are dead and your arms are numb.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Surfinguru and Raptor dude...

Would the minion 2.5 or 2.7 up front and the 2.5 rear be good for there on the heckler?


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I find that running 2.5's front and back is adequate. Makes the bike easier to move around than having the big 2.7 on the front. But I ran the big Michi 2.8 up front for at least two years of N* riding before giving it up. I haven't felt a big need for a bigger tyre.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Meh, I run a 2.5 and 2.35 combo everywhere. Seems to work for me.....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I'll be running either DH casing 2.5 Chunders, or 2.3 Enduro casing Chunders.

I haven't full decided quite yet.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

asa said:


> The rumor is Gypsy.


Perfect!!! I haul the f'ing mail on that trail.


----------



## Nstar Live Wire (Mar 19, 2008)

Post from http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/

OFFICIAL WORD!!!
UPPER MOUNTAIN OPENS June 7th!

After a long week of trail work, it's official. Northstar will open the Tahoe Zephyr Express on June 7th. The Zephyr provides access to some of Northstars best trails, including Live Wire, Gypsy and Boondocks.

The trail crew has been hard at work completely revamping Boondocks. This trail has long been a local's favorite and it just got better. More flow, jumps and features have been added in the lower section of the trail. A few of the boys rode it this afternoon and came down with huge smiles.

Live Wire has been high on the priority list as well. The crew spent all week working on the re-installation of the worlds first and only full length trail irrigation system. For those of you who don't know, that is a sprinkler every 20 feet for over 2 miles! Live Wire also saw a lot of work this week, the last section of berms was rerouted from 5 burms to 3 burms with a big step down in between berms 1 and 2. Improvements to Live Wire also include a reshaping of the "fish bowl" and a left hand hip into a right hand hip in the section of trail that immediately follows. The final section of Live Wire will also be completed and will finish right at the bottom of the Zephyr!

Gypsy also got a fresh make over. The top section before the tunnel was improved with a number of unique features and jumps. The rest of the trail is high on the priority list for early this week.

Finally, the opening of Zephyr means that the lower half of the Vista trails will be open as well. Lower Kariel, Lower Sticks and Stones, Pho Dogg, Lower Dog Bone, Speed Control and K-12 will all be open and ready to rip.

Don't forget that the Tahoe Zephyr has twice as many bike racks this year. That means more laps on Live Wire. See you Saturday!

Make sure to check out the videos of the new trail features posted on this site.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

2.7 Minion up front, 2.35 909 or 2.5 Mobster in the back. (rear tires really dont matter)


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Nstar Live Wire said:


> Post from http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/
> 
> OFFICIAL WORD!!!
> UPPER MOUNTAIN OPENS June 7th!
> ...


Oh god. Finally. And I get lift tickets for $10!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

The new stuff looks sick. Looks like you guys really revamped lower boondocks and fixed the last section of livewire. Can't wait to ride there on Sunday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

That hip jump looks fantabulous. 

I'll be up there for race weekend...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

daym, looks like northstar is killer. how crowded is it usually?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

New video!
http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/video


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

While we all sit here thinking about N* lets play a game!

Name that Trail!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:
 

> While we all sit here thinking about N* lets play a game!
> 
> Name that Trail!


boondocks


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Bingo! Rode it yesterday!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

asa said:


> New video!
> http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/video


I wonder who the unknown female trail builder is?
I'll be up there on Sunday, see you guys there.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

And just to add more. Waterfall slab, right dogleg turn, hard left, and drop.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

asa said:


> Bingo! Rode it yesterday!


asa, if I don't mind pedaling up the mountain will I be able to ride on Friday this week? or will the trails be closed or undergoing maintenance or what?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Riding when we are not open is always "at your own risk." There will be equipment, hand crews and quads running around like crazy trying to get the trails ready for the public on Saturday.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that trail looks pimp. i am hitting it for my first run the next time i go.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

*Ha*



Djponee said:


> that trail looks pimp. i am hitting it for my first run the next time i go.


you make me laugh


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

asa said:


> Riding when we are not open is always "at your own risk." There will be equipment, hand crews and quads running around like crazy trying to get the trails ready for the public on Saturday.


so the top opens this saturday 6/7 for sure?


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

Asa,is it right that the lifts will not be running on fridays until 6/20? I was hoping to take a day off and ride on 6/13.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

dvo said:


> Asa,is it right that the lifts will not be running on fridays until 6/20? I was hoping to take a day off and ride on 6/13.


Yup. Just weekends til then. Sorry.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm ordering my tires tomorrow. 

I'm getting the Minion DHF 2.7 42a for front. 

I was planning on the DHR 2.5 rear. should I get the 42a or 60? 

Thanks!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I honestly think 2.7 is too large for Northstar. I would go dual 2.5's.

As for compound, go with 60A, MaxxPro. You'll get longer life out of your tires at Northstar.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

60a front 60a rear. 
N* is all dust. 

The only reason Im running 42's is cause I got them. No point in buying another set of tires... 

2.7 42a Minion up front with a 2.35 909 DC rear.
(but remember that a 2.7 Maxxis is really a 2.5 anything else)


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Im running 2.35 60a highrollers that seem to get the job done.


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

so whos going to the 1st race next weekend? I should be there


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

Spastik Slingkee said:


> so whos going to the 1st race next weekend? I should be there


 me and some freind are going. i cant wait!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish man! Weekend after, though.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be there, dont know if Im going to race.
It all depends on how Gypsy is rubb'n me on saturday.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

gypsy isnt going to be the race trail next sunday, the trails for each race have been posted here http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/profiles/blog/show?id=2065832:BlogPost:2543


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

represent, all the way from new york  haven't ridden N* in over a year, and haven't ridden down hill in 4 months, should be a winning combination for the race.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Yup, we tried to figure out how to make Gypsy work for the first race, but got shot down. Sorry.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

How was this past weekend???


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*It was AWESOME *



Kevin G said:


> How was this past weekend???


Except for the two runs I did down Boondocks I rode Livewire the whole day :thumbsup: 
I never even rode Gypsy although people said is was very good after the work the trail crew put into it. I was stoked because last year when I was there only the upper 1/2 of Livewire was open but this year....it reminded me of A-Line. Very nice  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The lower trails, liftlline and woods are a 1000x better than they have ever been, great job trail crew. Asa, hope your hangover went away, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Why am I not seeing any pictures!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

asa said:


> Yup, we tried to figure out how to make Gypsy work for the first race, but got shot down. Sorry.


Does that mean vista will be open this weekend or just a race down livewire or boondocks?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Why am I not seeing any pictures!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


im with him


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Does that mean vista will be open this weekend or just a race down livewire or boondocks?


According to the site, this weekends race will be on Karpiel/Pho Dog/Vietnam.... Does that mean that Vista will be open to everyone, or just racers?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

MattP. said:


> According to the site, this weekends race will be on Karpiel/Pho Dog/Vietnam.... Does that mean that Vista will be open to everyone, or just racers?


Sounds like they'll have it open to me.

I see no point in limiting paying customers' access if the stuff is ready.......sounds like it's ready if there's a race planned.

I'm sure asa will chime in this week with some real info instead of my guessing though.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Vista will not be open next weekend. The loading and unloading decks are not built. It is my understanding that the race will start where Flameout crosses Karpiel, and yes, we will have to pedal over there. If anything changes, I will post up.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

asa said:


> Vista will not be open next weekend. The loading and unloading decks are not built. It is my understanding that the race will start where Flameout crosses Karpiel, and yes, we will have to pedal over there. If anything changes, I will post up.


well - at least you'll get your warm up this way.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

I may race on my hard tail dirt jump bike...should be interesting...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

balfabiker22 said:


> I may race on my hard tail dirt jump bike...should be interesting...


What class? I'm totally going to be waiting for you with my video camera in the vietnam section.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

when I was there last year I saw one of the lifties flying down karpiel on a dj bike with only one brake, he was doing good until he flew over the bars


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I got the suprise chance to ride N* this Sunday. Man, what a nice way to kick off the summer dh season. First trip down Livewire had me riding with goosebumps towards the end. It's awesome. Great changes. Great flow. I was riding my smaller bike and it sure loves to air out over the jumps much better than the full on dh bike. Kinda suprizing how easy some of those get to be. Still didn't really nail the back to back hip sections....

Rode Boondocks, was a lot more freindly this year than last. Better, dare I say, FLOW! Nice.

And I had though I read something about the entrance to Gypsy being rebuilt or something, but it's still the same...or did I miss something? Gypsy was railing good fun too. Many small little kickers here and there to keep it fast and fun without ever having to feel like you had to 'sack up, or die' in any place. The end is kinda goofy with all those blown out flat turns back and forth.

Looking forward to next Sunday! Not racing though....


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Why am I not seeing any pictures!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


No pics but here's a short video my friend made:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting that video, I can't wait to go 6 long weeks to go.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Internal14 said:


> I got the suprise chance to ride N* this Sunday. Man, what a nice way to kick off the summer dh season. First trip down Livewire had me riding with goosebumps towards the end. It's awesome. Great changes. Great flow. I was riding my smaller bike and it sure loves to air out over the jumps much better than the full on dh bike. Kinda suprizing how easy some of those get to be. Still didn't really nail the back to back hip sections....
> 
> Rode Boondocks, was a lot more freindly this year than last. Better, dare I say, FLOW! Nice.
> 
> ...


The entrance to Gypsy wasn't rebuilt, the qualifier is the same, just reworked some of the stuff at the top for better flow. Sorry about the end of Gypsy, but it is also officially the end of Coaster (a green run), so it had to be easy.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

asa said:


> The entrance to Gypsy wasn't rebuilt, the qualifier is the same, just reworked some of the stuff at the top for better flow. Sorry about the end of Gypsy, but it is also officially the end of Coaster (a green run), so it had to be easy.


My bad...probably my misunderstanding thinking the entrance to Gypsy was reworked.
Makes sense about the end of Gypsy since it's the end of Coaster also.
Maybe make a jump over the backside of the second to last turn of Livewire so you have an option end on Livewire for a few more turns? At least it'd be a quicker exit than the back-n-forth of the other option.:thumbsup:


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the vid! So only the lift to livewire, gypsy and boondocks is the only lift open this weekend(June 15th)?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

shakenbakebaby said:


> Thanks for the vid! So only the lift to livewire, gypsy and boondocks is the only lift open this weekend(June 15th)?


Correct. But from there, you can take the fireroad to Vista side and hit the lower trails over there (Speed Conrol, Lower Dog Bone, Karpiel, Pho Dog).


----------



## jdcannondale (Apr 5, 2008)

Does any one know when N* starts opening up during the week?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

jdcannondale said:


> Does any one know when N* starts opening up during the week?


I want to say Mon June 23(?)


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*6/21/08*



jdcannondale said:


> Does any one know when N* starts opening up during the week?


Hey Mr.Cannondale,

They're good about putting this sort of information on their website. I believe it is June, 21st.

Have fun,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

will northstar be open on the monday after the race?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Northstar won't be open Monday the 16th...why would they?


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

i just though they would on the first week of summer, and i am gona be there so i was hoping i could ride that day


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I still see no pictures.

Pics or STFU.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I still see no pictures.
> 
> Pics or STFU.


I promise all you fellow MTBR DH/FR'ers that I WILL have pictures up MONDAY after work (or around 2ish)

Fo ShO!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Check out the new interactive map.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

RACE DAY - Sunday 6/15/08. Who's racing?

I think I'll be racing the WhiteHR (DHR). Sport 19-24. 

I'm on: 
White 2006 DHR
Wearing:
Grey Sombrio Shorts and a Brown Sombrio Jersey
Black 661 Flight Helmet


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll be racing...
White Ibex Zone... will look out for you Kyle... XD


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

I will be back up there next weekend and BTW kyle i was the guys that was randomly yelling your name when ever you got on the chairlift.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

DraVen said:


> I will be back up there next weekend and BTW kyle i was the guys that was randomly yelling your name when ever you got on the chairlift.


Ohhh I thought I saw you, there was a swarm of MTBR's today:

Myself and a crew with Leddzepp
Grant (Motormonkey)
Poh (Mrpercussive)

The race was kind of a mess today but hopefully once Vista opens up Northstar will get the race scene dialed.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I do have to come on this thread today and kinda be a cop. There are a lot of new riders this year at the mountain that really need to work on their manners. If you approach a slower rider yell "rider up, rider back, on you right, or on your left". We have a lot of trails that have beginners on them and they don't need us coming up on them a race speeds. Sorry to take this so personal but some clown on a green Transition Bottle Rocket ran my wife off the trail today on the last turns by the bottom of the Gondola. Yes he saw her and then did a full BMX sprint right into the back of her. If you see this post who ever you were remember this. If you fail to obey the rules of the trail don't expect me to not be so rude to you. What you did was wrong and you needed to be called out on it. Your lucky SHE didn't get off her bike and kick the crap out of you. I did you a huge favor!:madman:


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

Manners are very good. When ever I over took any one, I'd first see their line, then 3-4 bike lengths back call on your left, or on your right. Simple easy and works.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

yea dhtahoe i was the fat guy on the hardtail that was riding slow behind her right after that. to make sure no more pricks did it again.


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

Yeah that happened last week to my girlfriend as well. Some guy started cussing as he passed her up because she was going to slow. He shouted "Get off the fvcking trail, you're going too f'ing slow." If I found that fvcker, I would have beat his arss! It's a public mountain, and if you're skill level is much higher than everyone else's than your manners should definitely reflect that. A simple call out doesn't hurt, and no need to act like a hardass on the mountain.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

DraVen said:


> yea dhtahoe i was the fat guy on the hardtail that was riding slow behind her right after that. to make sure no more pricks did it again.


No this one was after you blocked (thank you very much BTW). Like two runs later at the village. I mean ya she's slow, but that's what beginner trails are for.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

wow some people just need to learn how to be normal and not R-tards. I am slow i admit that hell i ride a HT on double blacks come on if you want to be a prick bomb those and i am sure someone on the spot will set him straight. i saw a guy plow over a kid and kept going i followed him do the lifts and chewed him a new one telling him the same stuff i am saying on here, and guess what when the kid came to the lift he apologized. so yea there my .02


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was up there today...on my single speed hardtail...and all I can say is my hands hurt!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

liquidsystm said:


> Yeah that happened last week to my girlfriend as well. Some guy started cussing as he passed her up because she was going to slow. He shouted "Get off the fvcking trail, you're going too f'ing slow." If I found that fvcker, I would have beat his arss! It's a public mountain, and if you're skill level is much higher than everyone else's than your manners should definitely reflect that. A simple call out doesn't hurt, and no need to act like a hardass on the mountain.


 You know what I hate is that I have to constantly be a hardass to people that ride there. I have ridden that mountain for 13 years now. It can go away at any time, and is constantly under the microscope. Riding full speed through the village or hucking down the stairs is not going to help our crowd at all. Neither is throwing beer cans a lift ops telling them how much they suck(yes that just happened also). If we keep reminding management what a bunch of rowdy outlaw punks that downhillers can be THE PARK IS GONE! We all need to keep each other in line or all the work that the very under paid staff has put in is moot. Being a lift op in the summer is a very tough job. I did it for a few seasons. Just like any job moral is the key to a good staff. Some day just chuck them a candy bar or something. Like Hunter S Thompson once said " Don't F with the help, don't F with the locals, and never F with somebody who handles your food".


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

woo man!! just got back from N* flippin awesome, some of the trails are already burnt out but theres still a ton of great stuff, the did a great job re-doing the lower section of the mountain too
ill post some pics soon


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree that if you are far better than other riders on the trail your manners should reflect that, but when you have an entire group of people on a double black diamond that are rolling every jump, and are barely good enough to go down a blue run you start to get frustrated. I dont mind riders like this except when you yell Heads up and they dont move, i had a whole group of these retards in-front of me today and it was quite frustrating being held up while trying to ask to pass.Nicely, it is not hard to pull over a little on live wire, and this particular group was riding right in the middle. they need to make a gap jump into the dub. black trails so newbs cannot ride the expert only trails... just my opinion


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome riding with ya Joey... Send me them pics... XD


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i've had some people not move out of the way at another park and yeah, it's frustrating, but i won't go pull a race pass on them and run 'em off the trail. i hope i don't encounter anyone like that at tahoe.

on a lighter note, we're shipping up to northstar tomorrow (well, we're gonna mosey on up, actually), i'm really looking forward to it. i'll move if i hear a call out:thumbsup:


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*How is it.*

I'm just coming back from a broken pelvis and haven't had a chance to hit up Northstar this year. What is it like right now? Any major changes?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Whatever...I caught up to a few people yesterday on a few trails, some guy was going wicked slow on Gypsy but he eventually got out of the way. On weekends its going to be crowded and there are going to be more people, so everyone needs to take a chillaxitive before riding the mountain. On the weekdays its not crowded, which is why I go then and ride fast.

Also for any riders heading to Northstar its a real smart idea to take breaks when trails hit fireroads so you can catch your breath, let your wrists recover, and let people pass or pass other people, but don't break in the middle of the trail...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm pretty slow as well... if you ever see skinny asian dude on a white Ibex give a shout out and i'll move... XD


----------



## jahguideini (Jan 9, 2008)

Never been to North*, what are some good trails to start out on?


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Went there on Sat and had a blast.
Seen riders slower and seen riders faster and seen couple of crashes. Took it easy at the beginning and pick up the pace through the day.

What I found worked best in terms of crowd control is first look at the start and wait for a gap. Wasn't looking back much on singletrack sections but sure the firerroad breaks a great to get the traffic moving.
With realy slow folks what worked well is just pull over, have a sip of gatorade and catch a breath (standing out of the way ) and few minutes after kickin on the trail. 

Can't wait for Vista chair to get open. 

BTW, is it just me or Boondocks need a heavy rain? I sure enjoy powder skiing, but this ... Hard to breath.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone have pictures from the race?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

novato kid said:


> Anyone have pictures from the race?


was thinking of just that... XD


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The lack of *PICTURES* of people riding bicycles at Northstar is making me want to vomit...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike... just like you told me... I'm in love with Northstar!!!! XD

Had the chance to meet with a bunch of really cool guys too. Camped out with Greg, Tim an Damon... awesome people... XD


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> The lack of *PICTURES* of people riding bicycles at Northstar is making me want to vomit...


Who cares?

Just go to Northstar. Pictures and videos only make the cravings worse.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

ill post up some pics when i get home


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*N* Pictures!!!*

Well not really.

Joey has them, which means that they might not be up for a week+ unless he EMAILS them to me...
Here are some of random stuff.

Chilln in the parking lot. 


My janky A$$ finger that I smahed in the car door the previous day


And Joeys pedal bite to the BONE (1st run 1st jump, gotta love it)


We rocked Lower Mountain almost all weekend. Screw the lift lines. Lower mountain is so legit this year. You can blame all the damage on us, we tore that sob up...

My face sums up the weekend.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Riding Pictures*

Just screw'n around on lift line
The idea of riding with 3k+ camera equipment doesnt sound like a bright idea, so no upper mountain pics

Joey rail'n the top burms near the gondola

BURM BLASTER

Going through the burm as I watch some one eat it on the last burm... ahahah


Joey boosting the lower drop (pre-jumping goodness)

Poh throwing down some style

Racer Boi!

Not sure, alittle bit of pre jumping action

Rock drop/jump on Lift Line that you have to break like a MoFo to hit clean


It was good to put names to faces this weekend!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Stalk said:


> BTW, is it just me or Boondocks need a heavy rain? I sure enjoy powder skiing, but this ... Hard to breath.


Boondocks got torn another one this weekend. 
Its gonna be like that all summer.

Unless Asa gives me a dry/wet vac and I go up there and suck all that shiz up


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Grant...

I started riding BMX at the Lake Cunningham Skate Park down here...

...it's making me want to ride flats are Northstar on my 7point.

P.S. They only allow BMX bikes, but if you have one, you should bring it down here on some random Sunday morning or Thursday afternoon (those are their BMX hours). That place is frickin' cool.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Grant...
> 
> I started riding BMX at the Lake Cunningham Skate Park down here...
> 
> ...it's making me want to ride flats are Northstar on my 7point.


If it comes down to it, I guess I can still be your friend....

I have some Brooklyn Machine works Shin Bugers if you want them  
Guaranteeeeeed to make your shins bleeeeed


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not down for blood shins. And I hate wearing shin guards. Blech.

We'll see though.

BMXing makes my body hurt, man. I'm a tad too used to 7" of suspension to pick up where my joints leave off.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Another berm shot. Joey takes some nice pics... XD


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Good Shots. I only hit lower mountain once at the end of the day and it was pretty sick....

Chris


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry Mike- No shots from us either this weekend. I was having too much fun to stop and take pics. We might have some video the race lying around though, I have to watch it and see if anything is useable (Teammate's girlfriend filmed everything and I was the last one down so I have no idea what got shot).


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

bdamschen said:


> Sorry Mike- No shots from us either this weekend. I was having too much fun to stop and take pics. We might have some video the race lying around though, I have to watch it and see if anything is useable (Teammate's girlfriend filmed everything and I was the last one down so I have no idea what got shot).


did you happen to have anything on #134


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

woh....some schmuck threw a can at a lift op? They should yank their park passes for having alcohol out of the 'restraunt area anyway(basically, if yer on dirt, no alcohol.). I saw a few people in the lift line drinking cans of beer....I mean come on! Are you that much of an alcoholic that you can't ride for a few hours without drinking PBR or some other junk? I can't believe someone threw a can....what did the loft ops do?


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll take a look tomorrow, I left my camera in my truck at work today and carpooled home with someone else. Did you race the sport or expert course? I _think_ She was filming up the hill just before the drop on to pho dog near the end.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

bdamschen said:


> I'll take a look tomorrow, I left my camera in my truck at work today and carpooled home with someone else. Did you race the sport or expert course? I _think_ She was filming up the hill just before the drop on to pho dog near the end.


Sweet... thanx... I was racing sport...


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

heres a few


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Internal14 said:


> woh....some schmuck threw a can at a lift op? They should yank their park passes for having alcohol out of the 'restraunt area anyway(basically, if yer on dirt, no alcohol.). I saw a few people in the lift line drinking cans of beer....I mean come on! Are you that much of an alcoholic that you can't ride for a few hours without drinking PBR or some other junk? I can't believe someone threw a can....what did the loft ops do?


Wow really? I hear ya on that whole alcohol thing. I was working too of gondola Saturday, and one of the gondolas up was a gentlemen and his daughter, and he has a beer in his hand and it was 10 15.

By the way, nice ventana! I was admiring it Sunday, nice build!


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

MattP. said:


> Wow really? I hear ya on that whole alcohol thing. I was working too of gondola Saturday, and one of the gondolas up was a gentlemen and his daughter, and he has a beer in his hand and it was 10 15.
> 
> By the way, nice ventana! I was admiring it Sunday, nice build!


Beer at 10:15? sheesh....some people shouldn't breed. sad, but true.

What were you riding? The Bruja is just too much fun on Livewire, Gypsy, and Boondocks! It's so light and nimble, compared to the dh bike that is. Once Vista is up and running, I'll be bringing the Cuervo for the other side. It's nice to have all that travel going fast in the rocks.:thumbsup:


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> Beer at 10:15? sheesh....some people shouldn't breed. sad, but true.
> 
> What were you riding? The Bruja is just too much fun on Livewire, Gypsy, and Boondocks! It's so light and nimble, compared to the dh bike that is. Once Vista is up and running, I'll be bringing the Cuervo for the other side. It's nice to have all that travel going fast in the rocks.:thumbsup:


Ditto what internal said, it was kinda sad, I saw the same guys, although it might have been because I was standing next to internal! I see what all the hype is about on Livewire this year, it is so much better now, it just needs to have the bottom irrigated as well then it would be the shiznit! Although I will say that the whole day on the mountain ate me up for lunch and spit me out! 
The carnage included a abrasion burn on my elbow, a rasberry on my hip, a broken chain (which the shop dudes were a total pain in my butt as I asked to use a chain tool, thanks for being so kind, I'll remember that next time I come up and be sure to bring all my stuff so I don't ever need you!), a bent brake lever, a massive flat tire (on the first run of the day no less), a divit on the side of my helmet from it hitting a rock, and finally on my last run a broken front spoke. Looks like I had all my mechanicals for the season in one day, SWEET. All in all it was a great time hanging out with some buddies, especially the white trash ginger ones!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> We rocked Lower Mountain almost all weekend. Screw the lift lines. Lower mountain is so legit this year. You can blame all the damage on us, we tore that sob up...


Never.

Live Wire with minimal brakes is where its at.

But for real, nice catching you Grant...and Poh I guess. You guys should've ripped Live Wire with us and launch huge airs with sketch nose tappies and endos.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

Good times!!! I'm looking to hit it up this weekend or next depending on work. Hope to see you guys up there.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll be there for sure see you up there.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Excellent pics. FINALLY!

Thank you!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like a roadie invasion this weekend; anyone know the scoop on this? Will it be a pain in the arse to come up? Click here for info.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Excellent pics. FINALLY!
> 
> Thank you!


My barrage of pictures wasnt good enough for you Mike?

Last time I post up the East Bay Steez...


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Just screw'n around on lift line
> The idea of riding with 3k+ camera equipment doesnt sound like a bright idea, so no upper mountain pics


Hey i know that guy joey, I didnt realize his name was Joey, but i raced with him at CMC.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> But for real, nice catching you Grant...and Poh I guess. You guys should've ripped Live Wire with us and launch huge airs with sketch nose tappies and endos.


Next time fo sho. 
I had my fair share of endo's on livewire... last run I think I nose cased 2 or 3 of them real good. I guess thats what 6 hours on your bike does to you...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Internal14 said:


> Beer at 10:15? sheesh....some people shouldn't breed. sad, but true.
> 
> What were you riding?


Yeah, 10:15, then he came back up around 12:30 w/ another beer :madman:

I have my Can Diggle up here as well as my Trek Fuel EX8, but usually bring my Diggle up the muontain. Didn't get to ride much on Sunday, only Gypsy a couple times on lap breaks. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

albino rhino said:


> The carnage included a abrasion burn on my elbow, a rasberry on my hip, a broken chain (which the shop dudes were a total pain in my butt as I asked to use a chain tool, thanks for being so kind, I'll remember that next time I come up and be sure to bring all my stuff so I don't ever need you!), a bent brake lever, a massive flat tire (on the first run of the day no less), a divit on the side of my helmet from it hitting a rock, and finally on my last run a broken front spoke. Looks like I had all my mechanicals for the season in one day, SWEET. All in all it was a great time hanging out with some buddies, especially the white trash ginger ones!


Damn, that's some carnage! I was suprised at the amount of carnage over the weekend for both people and bikes. Saturday at least 2 people had to be taken to the hospital, and another airlifted.

I saw tons of flats, broken chains, tons of forks oozing oil, but I think the highlight was a 40 that was snapped at the crown, paired with a rider with a broken collarbone.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Never.
> 
> Live Wire with minimal brakes is where its at.
> 
> But for real, nice catching you Grant...and Poh I guess. You guys should've ripped Live Wire with us and launch huge airs with sketch nose tappies and endos.


Yea... my bad on being all stupid that day. Was headed to the race course and then didnt see you after that... definitely should do like a train run down Live Wire... XD

and yes, i nose cased a couple doubles... thank god the doubles on live wire is pretty forgiving...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

MattP. said:


> Yeah, 10:15, then he came back up around 12:30 w/ another beer :madman:
> 
> I have my Can Diggle up here as well as my Trek Fuel EX8, but usually bring my Diggle up the muontain. Didn't get to ride much on Sunday, only Gypsy a couple times on lap breaks. :thumbsup:


I think I saw you roll up to Zephyr when it broke down at the best possible time ever on Sunday.

But seesh, just let a man drink a beer.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Looks like a roadie invasion this weekend; anyone know the scoop on this? Will it be a pain in the arse to come up? Click here for info.


Motherf$#ker! Hopefully, the hill won't be crowded, but it sounds like a zoo.

Look for me. Fri/Sat morning, polished VP-Free with a 888.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright, if someone is looking to carpool up there this weekend, I may have room. If not, I'll see you up there for sure. Look for the Raw AS-X w/ black 888, and a dude with a zoic jersey and a black helmet.
Also, does anyone know the best place to camp up there?


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Nut,

Are you in the south bay? When you leaving and when you getting back? I may be interested.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll be up on Saturday; riding a black Judge. 

Don't camp near Northstar; you may get pummeled by spandex and thin tires.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll be up there saturday with about a dozen friends:thumbsup:


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

MTBAlex said:


> Hey Nut,
> 
> Are you in the south bay? When you leaving and when you getting back? I may be interested.


Sorry man, North Bay. Look for me up at Northstar though!

PS No info on camping, huh? I was kinda hoping to save some green that way... Gas is already expensive enough.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

i was thinking about just sleeping in a sleeping bag in the back of my truck. or the cab if it gets cold.

it only take a 1/4 tank for me to get up there in my truck so ill take it up this weekend.
P.S. i have room for like 1 more.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Nut! said:


> Sorry man, North Bay. Look for me up at Northstar though!
> 
> PS No info on camping, huh? I was kinda hoping to save some green that way... Gas is already expensive enough.


there is a campsite there 10 minutes from northstar... very nice campsite too... cant remember how to get there... but i'm sure someone will chime in soon...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The campsite is right off the freeway. It is a very nice one. Bathrooms, showers... good if you're bringing the g/f or wife who doesn't like to get dirty and stay dirty.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

What is the name, and is there a link? Just the fact that there's a campsite doesn't help me too much...


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Nut! said:


> What is the name, and is there a link? Just the fact that there's a campsite doesn't help me too much...


Martis Creek Lake campground. If you go just past the airport look for the glider rides sign and turn left if you are coming from I-80 on Hwy 267. First come first serve.
http://www.campingguidenevada.com/cgnes/listingNONEnophoto.asp?campcode=CANEVALP


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick, thanks for the response. See you guys on the mountain!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be up there tomorrow
open till close. 

Just look for the "unique" giro Remedy


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

ah u wh*re! ur going up tormow grant!?
wtf. frickin nascar.

r u still down for next weekend?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Don't camp near Northstar; you may get pummeled by spandex and thin tires.


gasp, thats my worst nightmare.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Vista Status?*

I looked through the other posts, but couldn't find the answer. Is *Vista* open yet or is only Zephyr open?


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

jpine93 said:


> I looked through the other posts, but couldn't find the answer. Is *Vista* open yet or is only Zephyr open?


Vista IS open.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn, had too cut my trip short, but it was still worth it. This was my first time to Northstar, and I have only 2 words: Dusty and Gnar. Livewire was a trip, man, but I think the best trails are on the other side (such as Karpiel, etc.)
Does anyone know the status of the kid who got carted out on Boondocks? He apparently crashed head first off the rock drop, and was wearing a nexk brace when we saw him...


----------



## Big Daddy MTB (Apr 3, 2008)

*Boondocks Crash*

This guy second guessed himself going over the big rock. Instead of rolling it he speared his head into the ground. It took quite a while for him to remember his name where he was from or his age by the way the "Kid" is 47. I helped carry him to the patrol truck on a back board. He went kicking and screaming. The guy had a neck injury and kept saying I'm fine and he would ride the fire road the rest of the way. I doubt he was fine but he definitely went to the hospital with a neck injury.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Big Daddy MTB said:


> This guy second guessed himself going over the big rock. Instead of rolling it he speared his head into the ground. It took quite a while for him to remember his name where he was from or his age by the way the "Kid" is 47. I helped carry him to the patrol truck on a back board. He went kicking and screaming. The guy had a neck injury and kept saying I'm fine and he would ride the fire road the rest of the way. I doubt he was fine but he definitely went to the hospital with a neck injury.


what bike was he on? had a few people i know up there this weekend


----------



## Big Daddy MTB (Apr 3, 2008)

He had a Turner Dark Horse. He was from Folsom I think and his name is Ali.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope he's ok, kid or not.
That's a lesson for drops, though. if you're gonna drop it, be fully committed.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

going up tomorrow for the first time this season. Cant wait.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

XJman07 said:


> going up tomorrow for the first time this season. Cant wait.


It will be sick. Bring water and sunscreen, and expect to wash out in a few of the ridiculously dusty berms.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

is it going to be packed. I was up in tahoe last weekend but didnt ride but saw a flyer for some big events going on this week. it looked like more thursday thru saturday. anyone know


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Big Daddy MTB said:


> He had a Turner Dark Horse. He was from Folsom I think and his name is Ali.


That sucks for Ali. He has had back/neck injuries in the past.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Yesterday lift lines weren't bad; but on race days it may be not ideal.

Stayed on the Vista side of the mountain; here's a mini report:

Flameout - upper part loads of fun; jumps, small berms; but the lower 2/3 still technical and a bit buzzkill with the pedal sections.

Sinuous - fun swooshy bit at the top; don't remember having hit this last year.

Pho Dogg & Manure Pile - as fun as ever.

Little Trees - fun too; some jumps and then the easy ladder section.

Upper Dog Bone - good steepness and drops; not too ate up yet.

Woods - loads of fun; big improvement from last year.

Look forward to hitting the Zephyr side next time!

P.S. That roadie invasion was annoying as fcuk. We had to wait to be able to leave the parking lot. Had to stay out of many parts of the village and access road. I hope Northstar discontinues this event; I certainly will avoid going there any day this happens in the future.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I should be there Wednesday and early Thursday.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

just got back from 2 days of riding there..

Livewire is off the fukin hook! They water it on a regular basis, so it's tacky and absolutely dialed! Best (funnest) trail on the mountain IMO.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> P.S. That roadie invasion was annoying as fcuk. We had to wait to be able to leave the parking lot. Had to stay out of many parts of the village and access road. I hope Northstar discontinues this event; I certainly will avoid going there any day this happens in the future.


Ya... We missed the cut off time to leave and had to wait till 8pm to leave. 
I dont think they should discontinue the event just because it brought ALOT of people out. People that then went hiking and saw what the guys with armor and big suspension bikes do. I rode the lift up with a family from Florida, they had no idea what Downhill was until they got to middle mountain and saw people coming down K-12 and the bottom part of Livewire....


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Motor> I don't think the event really brought in that many more non-DH people than would come a normal weekend. Opening weekend I remember nearly equal the amount of hikers and non-bikers; and the weather was crap then. I actually overheard 2 Northstar workers talking about how these roadie events don't really bring in a lot more people, but that it's more about displaying the "diversity" that the park offers. Personally I could think of many other ways that the park could try to bring in people other than a road race that cuts right through - and blocks - its roads and village. Part of my attitude does come though from the fact that I despise roadies.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> Motor> I don't think the event really brought in that many more non-DH people than would come a normal weekend. Opening weekend I remember nearly equal the amount of hikers and non-bikers; and the weather was crap then. I actually overheard 2 Northstar workers talking about how these roadie events don't really bring in a lot more people, but that it's more about displaying the "diversity" that the park offers. Personally I could think of many other ways that the park could try to bring in people other than a road race that cuts right through - and blocks - its roads and village. Part of my attitude does come though from the fact that I despise roadies.


Ya, I can see that. There were alot of hikers there opening weekend and last weekend. It was a pain in the a$$ sitting there for 2 extra hours... I wont be going back next year when the road race is going on. Not fun at all.

I hardley think a road race on a 2mile loop shows the diversity of N*.... I dont like roadies either, but watching them do lap after lap hauling butt was pretty impressive I must say...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

We rippin' tomorrow, holla at yo boyz:

Me: White Turner DHR
leddzepp4life: Green Chumba F5


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

going thursday! 

first time DH'ing at N* this year, and first time DH'ing since I broke my wrist! 

gonna be taking it easy, yell at me to gtfo if I'm in the way, I'll be on a pimped out glory 0 with a red 661 evolution helmet!

and feel free to say hi too, but thats frowned upon if you don't have a beer


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

William42 said:


> and feel free to say hi too, but thats frowned upon if you don't have a beer


You
gotta wait till after 10:15 or you'll get bashed on MTBR. :nono:


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Yesterday lift lines weren't bad; but on race days it may be not ideal.
> 
> Stayed on the Vista side of the mountain; here's a mini report:
> 
> ...


I agree with what another poster said - "Gnar and dust." I rode Fri-Sun on the other side of the mountain mostly. Boondocks and Gypsy are dust piles - plan accordingly. LiveWire is da bomb, as usual.

As for the parking lot, attendants were advising those parking that the road would be closed at 1 pm or so. I had to leave at 12:30, so I missed all the BS. Sorry 'bout you guys that didn't, but they did give us the heads-up. At least I got it.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

It's not hard to park in the back lots and catch the shuttle: This way you can leave whenever.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Yo Motor; I think I saw you in the parking lot. You gots a green IH? I was loading my bike on a silver Xterra (waiting for the roadies)...

On the note of our discussion here, I think Northstar should offer beginner lessons for DH; to get 'em into the sport properly. Loads of non-DHers I shared gondolas with were really curious and were asking me about the sport. Same thing with many first timers on the mountain.

Also overheard that the park makes more profit over the summer as opposed to winter (due to lower operating costs). Anyone know this for sure?


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

grant baby u down for this weekend??

some one earlier was talkign about a class, i think thats a very good idea, i was up there 2 weekends ago and i had several people ask me about the sport and how they can get into it. most of them had never really been on an MTB before but they watched us and all seemed really impressed. 
yeah it might be kind of a pain to have a class in the middle of a trail but that means more people are comming out and if each ear a significantly larger amount of people come out that means that theyre gonna start oppening more of the mtn eventualy to mtb


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

ill be there friday for the day.

Look for these:thumbsup:


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1494779147

the new end to boondocks is very nice!

one comment thought that everybody i road w/ had - the landings on some of the jumps - especially on live wire - are wicked short and we all ended up flat landing a couple or catching the landing with the back tire and flat landing the front.


----------



## El Santo (Mar 26, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> P.S. That roadie invasion was annoying as fcuk. We had to wait to be able to leave the parking lot. Had to stay out of many parts of the village and access road. I hope Northstar discontinues this event; I certainly will avoid going there any day this happens in the future.


The parking lot situation was lame. Kev1n and I got stuck in the upper lot until about 8.

My first time up there. Karpiel, Dogbone and Livewire are works of genius.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1494779147
> 
> the new end to boondocks is very nice!
> 
> one comment thought that everybody i road w/ had - the landings on some of the jumps - especially on live wire - are wicked short and we all ended up flat landing a couple or catching the landing with the back tire and flat landing the front.


That's my one big complaint about Northstar. I didn't mind the dust, and I loved the rocky technical stuff on trails like Karpiel. But the landings for pretty much all the drops are just... bad. Very shallow or short, if they were there at all! One jump in particular comes to mind. It's that point on Livewire where the trail crosses a fireroad, and theres a tabeltop right at the end. I stood there and watched for a few minutes, and almost half the riders landed completely to flat! You have to give it a pretty good break check to land on any tranny at all, and this is true of most of the jumps. I thik the trail crew does a great job overall, but needs to give places like Blackrock or whistler a look when it comes to smooth trail construction.
This being said, I do love Northstar! They have the gnar down, no doubts about that. But when it comes to trails like Livewire or some of the drops they have, I think a little more care could be put into quality landings.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I know the jump you're talking about Nut! My friend cleared the landing and landed in a way where he hit is sack on the rear tire. I hucked that jump and slowly felt the nose dive as I cleared the landing. I SOMEHOW hung on and stuck it to land on the fireroad.

I do a massive brake check before that jump now.

Tore up Northstar today, no Livewire though....Vista is where its at.

The classics are riding good:
Karpiel
Dogbone
Sticks n Stones
Pho Dogg

Favorite of the day was Dogbone though. The DHR mashes on Dog Bone. Oh yeah, another Northstar complaint. They HAVE to get that tree taken out of near the Dogbone rock slab. It literally is in the flippin middle and you can't see it until you're rolling the rock drop and basically you can't brake or rapidly change direction on it. Removal of it would be prime. I wish I took a picture of it, its absolutely asking for me to hit it way too hard which I almost did.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I know the jump all of you are talking about. Two weeks ago, a friend of mine crashed bad and was airlifted to Reno for head trauma on that jump. I just always remember to hip it and it's fine.

Raptordude- Is it a down tree you are talking about? There has always been a tree right after the slab but it's not that bad. I'd say the only thing it does is keep someone from dropping the slab.
And I'll probably be there Wednesday. See you guys there.


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

thanks for the heads up on the jumps, so are the tables on livewire basically short? I finally cleared up some time to head up there this saturday, can't wait.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

yep - you've got to hip that jump - unfortunately if you don't know that you are a bit SOL on a nose dive flat landing.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

liquidsystm said:


> thanks for the heads up on the jumps, so are the tables on livewire basically short? I finally cleared up some time to head up there this saturday, can't wait.


 Most of them are fine, but there are a few hips and short jumps. Just take a slow run down it first, find out what's on it and bomb down it the second time. It's a ripping trail once you can flow it.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

FYI. We lengthened the table at the bottom of section 5 by a good 6ft. today. And I would say that the tables are short to some, long to others, kinda depends on your skill level. Keep in mind that Livewire is a Single Black, not a Double and there are definately places to go pretty big if you choose.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Nut! said:


> That's my one big complaint about Northstar. I didn't mind the dust, and I loved the rocky technical stuff on trails like Karpiel. But the landings for pretty much all the drops are just... bad. Very shallow or short, if they were there at all! One jump in particular comes to mind. It's that point on Livewire where the trail crosses a fireroad, and theres a tabeltop right at the end. I stood there and watched for a few minutes, and almost half the riders landed completely to flat! You have to give it a pretty good break check to land on any tranny at all, and this is true of most of the jumps. I thik the trail crew does a great job overall, but needs to give places like Blackrock or whistler a look when it comes to smooth trail construction.


Yeah, I also flatted that one and saw 6 guys behind me do the same thing. If you go left, there's an additional lip, you get an extra 2' to clear. That with a brake check is all you need.

Rode up with a trail crew member and also mentioned it to him. They are aware of the situation.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Asa, that's good to hear. Has anyone considered putting together a true north shore style trail there?
Also, I know this is off topic but seems pretty interesting. What does it take to be on the trail crew? Is it a good crew, big crew/small crew, etc?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Favorite of the day was Dogbone though. The DHR mashes on Dog Bone. Oh yeah, another Northstar complaint. They HAVE to get that tree taken out of near the Dogbone rock slab. It literally is in the flippin middle and you can't see it until you're rolling the rock drop and basically you can't brake or rapidly change direction on it. Removal of it would be prime. I wish I took a picture of it, its absolutely asking for me to hit it way too hard which I almost did.


Ironically people have been riding that line just fine for 8+ years.

Go to the right of the tree like the rest of the planet.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Ironically people have been riding that line just fine for 8+ years.
> 
> Go to the right of the tree like the rest of the planet.


I take the left line...whatever though.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Nut! said:


> Also, I know this is off topic but seems pretty interesting. What does it take to be on the trail crew? Is it a good crew, big crew/small crew, etc?


#1 Being able to take directions from Asa
#2 knowing how to dig a hole in the ground
#3 and a Janky Bike

pretty much in that order

:lol:

Asa, Sorry about breaking that lift last weekend... My bad.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I take the left line...whatever though.


Well no wonder you're bltching


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> #1 Being able to take directions from Asa
> #2 knowing how to dig a hole in the ground
> #3 and a Janky Bike
> 
> ...


Sounds like I'm qualified. Anything else?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Adjust your riding style to the trail... Not the other way around. Like Kidwoo said about the tree on Dogbone. Go to the right of the tree like we have been doing for years. That last jump on Livewire has always been a hip. Us it as a hip! This isn't Burger King. Sorry for the flame, but if Asa and crew made changes to suit every rider they would be at it 24/7. So Raptordude quite complaining about how the trails a being built. If the mountain had better soil a lot more could be done, but the soil just doesn't support doing what you suggest.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm not supposed to work 24/7?? By the way, we are experimenting with different techniques for constructing landings if you all haven't noticed. There are paver landings on Livewire, a log landing on Boondocks, and a rock landing on Gypsy. Since Northstar dirt does not hold together without consistant water, we will keep experimenting with alternatives. Landings are good! 
For those who want to be on the trail crew: It is hard, hard, work. It is dirty, many times it is not fun, there is no glory, and you will NOT get rich. If you are still interested, put in your application.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Well no wonder you're bltching


Yeah that's for real. Picking my poison with that line I guess.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> So Raptordude quite complaining about how the trails a being built. If the mountain had better soil a lot more could be done, but the soil just doesn't support doing what you suggest.


I don't know...I wasn't really complaining about how the trails were being built, just taking notice to things that people might crash on.

Maybe I'm just bitter from the flat tire I got from a nail on the trail...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

im going to be bringing my camera on thursday and shooting some shots as well. I don't want to push my wrist too hard. I'll probably be hanging out on some of the DH trails like karpiel at some point. It will be film so I can't snap a million shots (I will be scanning them on to my computer so they'll be available digitally no charge, and i'll probably just put em up on snapfish or something so you can get copies if you want) but if you want a shot then if you see a dude with black hair sitting by the side of the trail with a cannon SLR of some sort (My name is Will) feel free to ask for a pic!


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

All I can say is that after my first trip there last weekend, I can't wait to get back...props to all the people doing good work up there...


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the mid mountain lodge/cafeteria open for lunch or do you have to go all the way to the bottom and get food at that pizza place?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

jpine93 said:


> Is the mid mountain lodge/cafeteria open for lunch or do you have to go all the way to the bottom and get food at that pizza place?


I think they may have had drinks at mid-mountain, but there was nothing inside the lodge.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

jpine93 said:


> Is the mid mountain lodge/cafeteria open for lunch or do you have to go all the way to the bottom and get food at that pizza place?


u have to go to the bottom for more food, but there is a euro snack that is open at the mid


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Calidownhiller said:


> u have to go to the bottom for more food, but there is a euro snack that is open at the mid


That place is the biggest rip off ever, they wanted like 6 bucks for just a hotdog. That is my only complaint about northstar, there is no food. Even at the bottom all there was was a starbucks which sucks. Put in a fricking KFC or Arby's or something. Last year I ended up driving to truckee to eat at the end of the day.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> That place is the biggest rip off ever, they wanted like 6 bucks for just a hotdog. That is my only complaint about northstar, there is no food. Even at the bottom all there was was a starbucks which sucks. Put in a fricking KFC or Arby's or something. Last year I ended up driving to truckee to eat at the end of the day.


Is the burrito place gone? Big Wave Cafe or something like that.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

There is Chilli Peppers at Mid Mountain which is open on weekends. In the village there is Rubicon, Big Wave, Mikuni's and Earthly Delights.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Try Bread and Butter the little general store and make you own lunch. They have a nice selection of frozen food, crackers, and snacks. At over 4 dollars a square foot for retail space even an Arby's would be quite expensive.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> just taking notice to things that people might crash on.


That's called target fixation. Look at the tree...Hit the tree! A nail!!! Damn dude the trail gods just don't like you. Another reason to prey to them and quit yer *****ing. Now bow down to the goddess with the green ummm red ummm... What color is it this week oh trail goddess ASA?


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

i will try to get up there this weekend. i really need to ride i am having withdrawals.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Last time I was up there 2 years ago they had water at the top of the lift and at mid mountain. Is this still the case? I dont care if I have to go to the car for repairs or food but not for water.

Be there Sunday on my WIldcard.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah they still got water at the top and bottom of each lift


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

The free tent water ran out quickly this past weekend; don't remember that problem last year. Agreed on the vendor prices; drinks are a rip off. I miss that awesome burrito place at mid mountain that rocks over the winter! For me a Cliff Bar in the pocket works for lunch during my day trips. Maybe someone should bring a portable grill and we can BBQ in the parking lot???


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> That's called target fixation. Look at the tree...Hit the tree! A nail!!! Damn dude the trail gods just don't like you. Another reason to prey to them and quit yer *****ing. Now bow down to the goddess with the green ummm red ummm... What color is it this week oh trail goddess ASA?


Yeah come to think of it the excuse "Taking notice to things people might get hurt on" isn't too good...you can get hurt on anything there.

Please excuse my *****ing, my close call with the tree and a nail to the tire wasn't playing fair with the Northstar gods.

But for all those complaining about food: Bring a lunch. Easy as that. I make tips at my job so I don't care about throwing 10 bucks down for a huge burrito and drink, but if you're cheap just get a cooler and pack a lunch, not that hard. Food prices are even more ridiculous in the winter so be thankful for what you have.


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Maybe someone should bring a portable grill and we can BBQ in the parking lot???


That is what we always do. Nothing better than food hot off the bbq :thumbsup:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Swell Guy said:


> Is the burrito place gone? Big Wave Cafe or something like that.


it's there and the phatty nachos were oh-so-good. then there's the sub place right next door and on friday there was a really cool dude in front of Big Wave barbecuing. lotsa food.

i'm in mammoth now to meet a friend to go riding, but Northstar was *AWESOME* to say the least. it was weird what they were doing to Flameout in about the 2nd quarter of the trail. but man, that place has some awsome trails. i'm gonna be there again in '09 with a season pass. the lower mountain was cool, but then i went up the vista side for a few runs then went to the other side and did Gypsy. :band: i did not want to leave. only got 3 days of riding in and the third was cut short by Speed Control when i didn't control my speed and now i need a new helmet. i just can't say enough about northstar. i'm stoked just thinkin about it.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> The free tent water ran out quickly this past weekend; don't remember that problem last year.


If you're looking for water at mid mountain, go inside the lodge doors just behind the Zephyr lift. There's a tap with filtered cold water there and cups, plus your'e outta the sun.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

I just saw on the northstar website that during July and August, they will have a BBQ at mid-mountain on weekends. That will be awesome.


----------



## Big Daddy MTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Big wave cafe has a menu that sounds good but was just mediocre. I spent $18 for a burger fries and a beer. And I was still hungry and it was not even that great. I watched the dude behind the counter attempt to roll a "fatty" Let's just say he has no practice rolling anything. It was ugly. For the prices they charge they need to step up the game a lot. The sushi place rocks!


----------



## dhurrrr! (Jun 26, 2008)

everyone turn on your veee hick les!


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

dhurrrr! said:


> everyone turn on your veee hick les!


uhhhh huh huh huh....what'd he say Beavis?


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

so - any smoke from the fires up there - here in the bay we might as well be living in china w/ all the air pollution. how is it up there in truckee and tahoe? planning on coming up this saturday but dont really feel like smoking the whole day.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

just got back.

Smoke was there, but it wasn't overpowering. It was pretty bad on the drive in (especially in the Auburn area) but once you get to truckee and tahoe area it wasn't so bad. It was evident, but it didn't stop us from riding all day or make us feel any worse for the wear - if you looked directly up, it was blue sky. 

On a slightly different note, special thanks to matty (donno if thats MattP on these boards) and the other mech in the tent - chill dudes. My brakes exploded on me after I did a piss poor job bleeding them the day before - were talking pull the lever back to the bars and nothing happens. Plus, I got a little fluid on the pads - what happens when you're distracted and spending half the time watching mtb movies and shooting the crap with friends.

Anyway, long story short, dropped by the mech tent and while they were in the middle of the rush of getting all the customers bikes out and everybody riding, they hooked me up with a glory 1 and told me to come back after a run, came back and the brake was bled beautifully.

10 bucks later (no charge for the borrowed rental) I was back on my bike. Mad props, you're probably not allowed to drink on the job but i'll buy the dudes who helped me a beer after they're off sometime if you happen to read this!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

William42 said:


> On a slightly different note, special thanks to matty (donno if thats MattP on these boards) and the other mech in the tent - chill dudes. My brakes exploded on me after I did a piss poor job bleeding them the day before - were talking pull the lever back to the bars and nothing happens. Plus, I got a little fluid on the pads - what happens when you're distracted and spending half the time watching mtb movies and shooting the crap with friends.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, dropped by the mech tent and while they were in the middle of the rush of getting all the customers bikes out and everybody riding, they hooked me up with a glory 1 and told me to come back after a run, came back and the brake was bled beautifully.
> 
> 10 bucks later (no charge for the borrowed rental) I was back on my bike. Mad props, you're probably not allowed to drink on the job but i'll buy the dudes who helped me a beer after they're off sometime if you happen to read this!


Nope wasn't me, I was up at top of Vista all day, super slow day today.

But back on track, glad to hear they hooked you up, super chill guys there for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

atomicAdam said:


> so - any smoke from the fires up there - here in the bay we might as well be living in china w/ all the air pollution. how is it up there in truckee and tahoe? planning on coming up this saturday but dont really feel like smoking the whole day.


It's still pretty bad, but it's better up on the hill then it is down in Martis Valley. There are supposed to be scattered t-storms throughout the weekend, and hopefully that will bring wind, and clear it out.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

A couple pics of smoke, if anyone cares. (near the entrance to N*)
Wednesday evening:








This evening (Thursday)


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*Smokey Prosser Res.*

The smoke seems to be worse in the afternoon/evening and more mellow during the day (riding hours)


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn that's a sweet pic asa.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks! George took it last night.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

cool wildlife pic duder.....


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

MattP. said:


> It's still pretty bad, but it's better up on the hill then it is down in Martis Valley. There are supposed to be scattered t-storms throughout the weekend, and hopefully that will bring wind, and clear it out.


ah, probably went by you a couple times then, i'll make sure to say hi next time


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I can see the south side of the lake today!! First time in a week.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

so you guys/gals think it is worth the trip up? or just wait till next weekend over the 4th.

i wont say I have "sensitive" lung - but I hate going to places like LA.

what do you locals think?

-adam


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I think anyone from outside the area should stay out of tahoe, stay off highway 80, not drive near me and get the hell out of my way at the grocery store.

But that's every weekend


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> I think anyone from outside the area should stay out of tahoe, stay off highway 80, not drive near me and get the hell out of my way at the grocery store.
> 
> But that's every weekend


actually i think you just hate me in general.

you going to be up at N* on saturday?

-adam


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> actually i think you just hate me in general.
> 
> you going to be up at N* on saturday?
> 
> -adam


Oh contraire.....

That's the plan.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Oh contraire.....
> 
> That's the plan.


great - hunt me down - i'll prob be the only person there on a blue F1


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I saw 2 Canfields there last weekend (including a blue one)...


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> I saw 2 Canfields there last weekend (including a blue one)...


true true - i stand corrected - there was another - but - it was owned by a worker there - i meant something else but you are correct.

-adam


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Honeymoon: June 29th through July 6th. 

Northstar weekend (because my wife loves me): July 12th through 13th.

<3


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> I think anyone from outside the area should stay out of tahoe, stay off highway 80, not drive near me and get the hell out of my way at the grocery store.
> 
> But that's every weekend


NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Hit up N* yesterday. The smoke was not a factor at all and I rode from 10 to 5. 

p.s. I am now addicted Boondocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

atomicAdam said:


> true true - i stand corrected - there was another - but - it was owned by a worker there - i meant something else but you are correct.
> 
> -adam


That's probably mine, gray Can Diggle with white accents. I think I spoke with you last weekend (?).


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes - perfect conditions yesterday. Rode Flameout lots; warming up for the season and getting my skill level up (working on clearing tables). The trail is already a dustbin though in some spots. Love the upper part this year! It's a good workout hitting that and then Woods on lower mountain. Still hate the pedal sections though. A few photos:


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im gonna go up soon, but I need to know if my bike will break? click the link at the bottom of my signature thing, it is my pinkbike album with pics of my bike. I know it will be okay for the blues, and some of the blacks, but will it's 5.5 inches of all mountain suspension be able to handle some of the harder blacks? I was hoping like livewire, gypsy, karpiel, and flameout.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

luseboy said:


> Im gonna go up soon, but I need to know if my bike will break? click the link at the bottom of my signature thing, it is my pinkbike album with pics of my bike. I know it will be okay for the blues, and some of the blacks, but will it's 5.5 inches of all mountain suspension be able to handle some of the harder blacks? I was hoping like livewire, gypsy, karpiel, and flameout.


That should be ok. Just avoid most of the stuff on the Vista side, its pretty damn rough. You should be able to his up Livewire all day though, as it is the smoothest trail there.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

We're rippin tomorrow, holla for a dolla (Although we won't give you a dollar)

Me: White Turner DHR
leddzepp4life: Green Chumba F5


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

Calidownhiller said:


> That should be ok. Just avoid most of the stuff on the Vista side, its pretty damn rough. You should be able to his up Livewire all day though, as it is the smoothest trail there.


sweet. that's what I wanted to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I wouldnt be worried luseboy, my buddies came up two weekends ago (they are hardcore XC riders) they rented 2 reigns and rode boondocks, livewire, flameout, upper karp, k-12 and most of sticks and stones. 

Although Im pretty sure they rode half of sticks and stones with their eyes closed...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Although Im pretty sure they rode half of sticks and stones with their eyes closed...


Or tumbling on the ground...


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> We're rippin tomorrow, holla for a dolla (Although we won't give you a dollar)
> 
> Me: White Turner DHR
> leddzepp4life: Green Chumba F5


See you there. I'll be on a blue v10


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

ryan what happened to the sunday from last year. and is it an 08 v10?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

ledzepp4life said:


> ryan what happened to the sunday from last year. and is it an 08 v10?


It's for sale. 
I got a good deal on the 08 and took it because all of the parts swapped over. I just finished building it and tomorrow will be its break in ride.
I should be up there all week. I am going to camp Monday through Thursday(don't really know where yet though) and then my parents are coming up Thursday through the weekend for my b-day. I would stay at a hotel, but no hotel will rent a room to a minor.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

what store did you get one from, or who rather did you get one from. i was searching but our shop couldnt get them in for like a couple months and i wasnt trying to wait on one.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... everyone and their mums are getting v10s now... XD

nice bikes though... love the new 08 ones with the lower standover...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


> See you there. I'll be on a blue v10


Cool man, see you up there. You could tear up Dog Bone with us.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

My VpFree is Back in action!(Thanks again Cody & Kyle). The last of my post theft replacement parts went on yesterday and It seems to be rolling well. I should be up there often starting the week of the 6th.


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

haha. well I guess Ill be more than fine...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

luseboy said:


> haha. well I guess Ill be more than fine...


you'll definitely be fine. my brother has a 5" travel Iron Horse Warrior and was fine on all of the trails on the lower mountain and the Zephyr side, and we did most of the Vista side too.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

supermachete said:


> My VpFree is Back in action!(Thanks again Cody & Kyle). The last of my post theft replacement parts went on yesterday and It seems to be rolling well. I should be up there often starting the week of the 6th.


good to see you're back tom... will see you up there... XD


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> I think anyone from outside the area should stay out of tahoe, stay off highway 80, not drive near me and get the hell out of my way at the grocery store.


Replace "Tahoe" with San Jose and "80" with 680 and that's how I feel. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Heh- I'm pretty sure that the cloggage on 680 is from everyone inside that area.

Woo- I'm a super tourist. I can block an entire isle at the kings beach safeway for over 5 minutes just by trying to decide what color $5.00 innertube I'm going to buy so I can float in the lake and ***** about how cold it is. I do all this while wearing a stupid hat.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

shoulda seen the trucker trying to go up the west side of Lake Tahoe. got his trailer parked on top of some rocks on one of those switchbacks lol.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

bdamschen said:


> Heh- Woo- I'm a super tourist. I can block an entire isle at the kings beach safeway for over 5 minutes just by trying to decide what color $5.00 innertube I'm going to buy so I can float in the lake and ***** about how cold it is. I do all this while wearing a stupid hat.


That's why we call them gapers(pronounced gay-per). They just sit there and gape at things like it's the first time they saw such a thing. I blame the lack of oxygen from being at 6200 ft.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Northstar was bomb-diggity today. Props to the trail crew for the Livewire improvements. Some of the jumps are much improved, the berms are steezstacular, and the dirt...rolls wicked fast!


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Northstar was bomb-diggity today. Props to the trail crew for the Livewire improvements. Some of the jumps are much improved, the berms are steezstacular, and the dirt...rolls wicked fast!


Thanks! The crew likes beer.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

asa said:


> Thanks! The crew likes beer.


yes - live wire def is getting better each week i make it up.

the improvement at that one break section where the landing was too short was very nice, perfect length - nailed it no problems out of that berm on my second run down -

just out of curiosity, does the trail crew do any work on other trails during the year? boondocks was starting to get some nasty, but fun, tire ruts in certain places.

and what about for next year making a way to continue to bomb down the whole mtn w/o having to stop and slow down at mid mountain. maybe that is not possible w/ all the construction, but just suggesting. maybe there could be a top to bottom enduro dh race at some point?

-adam


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> yes - live wire def is getting better each week i make it up.
> 
> the improvement at that one break section where the landing was too short was very nice, perfect length - nailed it no problems out of that berm on my second run down -
> 
> ...


 Yeah, actually, we do a lot of work on the other trails. I raked Gypsy from the top almost to the bottom Sunday before I had to go water Livewire. The problem with getting to the other trails right now is that we are on schedule to open Easy Rider next weekend, so the whole crew has been thrown at it for the last two weeks. The crew is just not big enough to get to everything. Next week we start on the jump park, but I am hoping some of us can break away and do some much needed maintenance.
You can bomb the mountain top to bottom from the Vista side by crossing the Woods bridge. Unfortunately, the Ritz Road prevents us from uncorking the bottle neck at Mid Mountain.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I did several whole mountain runs last weekend - Flameout to Woods. Some pedal sections, but a good workout nonetheless!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

the top part of flameout is awesome, the second is just pedal pedal pedal and "aw, still not going as fast as I should be" - not even a "i should brake before this corner"

Basically right where it crosses karpi is where I'm gonna switch trails next time, the top is rad though! those loose corners were awesome, just nice and flowy all the way down.

My favorite this year is definitely gypsy so far, I could hit that all day - Once my wrist is back up to speed and can handle the rocky stuff, I'm sure i'll be hitting up boondocks or karpi pretty much constantly.

Awesome trails, the trails are solid where they need to be, and the parts that are loose and dusty are just that much more fun, doesn't screw up your flow at all, you just need to give the person in front of you a little more room unless you're passing


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

William42 said:


> the top part of flameout is awesome, the second is just pedal pedal pedal and "aw, still not going as fast as I should be" - not even a "i should brake before this corner"
> 
> Basically right where it crosses karpi is where I'm gonna switch trails next time, the top is rad though! those loose corners were awesome, just nice and flowy all the way down.
> 
> ...


that's what my brother and I started doing on Flameout. we'd get on Karpiel where it crossed then go down Speed Control then either get back on Karpiel or go down to Pho Dogg for a longer run. we avoided the new sandy part of Flameout by hitting Little Trees then getting back on Flameout where it hit the fire road.

i hear you on Gypsy too. i loved that trail.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, question...whatever happened to those berms near the Mid-Mountain on your way to Village Run/Upper Mineshaft? It's almost like a truck came in and plowed their way through berm city.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

ya kinda makes it slow-going through that little part without berms. maybe plowed for/by the snow season then never rebuilt?


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone riding tomorrow (Wednesday)? I want to ride and shoot pics for a new gallery I'm putting up......


----------



## munkyspank (Aug 3, 2004)

*Air Quality?*

How is the air quality up there with all the surrounding fires?


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

munkyspank said:


> How is the air quality up there with all the surrounding fires?


Driving up the air was pretty bad around like the pass, but in Northstar and Tahoe it was perfectly fine. Didnt affect my riding at all.

Mad props to the trail crew for doing such a good job. I have been up 2 weekends now and love it. I ride till i cant break anymore. My new favorite run to shred is Sinuous/Karpiel/Phodogg. Some fun flow/berms then some tech then some all around good riding.

Again, mad props!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

munkyspank said:


> How is the air quality up there with all the surrounding fires?


Perfectly fine in Truckee area. As smokey as 4/20 at UCSC in Colfax...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Mobz said:


> Driving up the air was pretty bad around like the pass, but in Northstar and Tahoe it was perfectly fine. Didnt affect my riding at all.
> 
> Mad props to the trail crew for doing such a good job. I have been up 2 weekends now and love it. I ride till i cant break anymore. My new favorite run to shred is Sinuous/Karpiel/Phodogg. Some fun flow/berms then some tech then some all around good riding.
> 
> Again, mad props!


that's a fun run


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Sinuous is way fun! Need to try that route...


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinuous was a nice surprise. Props to the trail crew for that one.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah it's a nice and flowy with a good rhythm. i loved jumping straight into the turns.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Who is gonna roll up for the 4th???

I plan on going and maybe shooting pics half the day Friday and Saturday and riding......

Chris


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Sinuous?!? Where do you get on that trail?


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

bdamschen said:


> Sinuous?!? Where do you get on that trail?


Its right at the top of Vista. You go to the right.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

chris_d said:


> Who is gonna roll up for the 4th???
> 
> I plan on going and maybe shooting pics half the day Friday and Saturday and riding......
> 
> Chris


I will be riding. Green V-10 if the Brown Santa pays a visit.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

I finally saw that trail gapper up off Hoag (sp?) right after that big table. Pretty sick. How long it's been there?

damon


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

levee67 said:


> I finally saw that trail gapper up off Hoag (sp?) right after that big table. Pretty sick. How long it's been there?
> 
> damon


that gap is new this year. rarely ride haugs but i saw it for the first time last week. looks like it needs a lot of speed and that quick right hander into it would not help. soil is super loose as well. last week only saw one set of tracks heading into it, but not sure if it has been hit. its all a moot point though, as of today, the trail crew closed it down with rocks and logs. hopefully its just closed untill they work out the inrun. if not it seems like a waste of sweco time for the outrun/trail that came off it.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

This one?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

sltmarc said:


> that gap is new this year. rarely ride haugs but i saw it for the first time last week. looks like it needs a lot of speed and that quick right hander into it would not help. soil is super loose as well. last week only saw one set of tracks heading into it, but not sure if it has been hit. its all a moot point though, as of today, the trail crew closed it down with rocks and logs. hopefully its just closed untill they work out the inrun. if not it seems like a waste of sweco time for the outrun/trail that came off it.


On the northstar blog the trail crew said that it interferes with riders riding on the fire road in between so they are shutting it down. I think it's a shame; if it had a better landing it would be really fun. I did it once last week and it was rough because the landing was so soft. There are a bunch of other trails that interfere with that road too, but I guess interfering with air involved is a bit more dangerous. At least they have a legit reason for shutting it down. Regardless, northstar is kick ass right now and there are many fun little hits.


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

KAZLX, nice pic. the landing looked super loose as well as the inrun, bravo that takes skill


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

novato kid said:


> On the northstar blog the trail crew said that it interferes with riders riding on the fire road in between so they are shutting it down. I think it's a shame; if it had a better landing it would be really fun. I did it once last week and it was rough because the landing was so soft. There are a bunch of other trails that interfere with that road too, but I guess interfering with air involved is a bit more dangerous. At least they have a legit reason for shutting it down. Regardless, northstar is kick ass right now and there are many fun little hits.


i saw it last thursday and there was only two sets of tracks on the tranny. both look like they shorted it a bit. regardless of the fate of that stunt, N* is steeping it up this year with bigger hits/options for tables


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

anyone wanna carpool up this week? meet in auburn at i80 or such.i'm from chico and have gas money. wednesday or friday is looking good


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll be up there Friday-Saturday. Maybe I'll take some pics this time.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

N* was super sick today, livewire seemed super tacky and everything was holding up pretty well. every was going sick till bottom dog bone is was a little bit looser then it has been this year and laid the bike down and janked up ankle pretty good. huge gouge(sp?) on the left stanchion and later started seeping a little bit of oil out of it. looks like i gotta do the epoxy idea in hopes i can get it to were i can ride it without having to replace the seals everyday.ryan, talked to a guy that ordered his 08 v10 and said a batch was coming out and that asa got hers in about a month, so whenever i get the money together i will order mine up.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*props to northstar*

My dad and I rode Northstar for a few days last week for the first time this season....What a great time. Livewire was a blast as always except for the new "first jump" at the start. The lip is crap and throws you wierd....we miss the "log" jump. The rest of the mountain was way more fun and technical then last year.....we really liked gypsy and pho dog. The staff was great except for a "little blonde haired" kid that seemed over worked...even though we rode the week days and the crowds were light. My mom and sister rode a couple of days on the easy trails and my moms rental process went flawlessly! My dad and I just want to say thanks to all involved for a great time......and with season passes...will be back for more!!!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

asa said:


> I will be riding. Green V-10 if the Brown Santa pays a visit.


One of the rare 08 V-10 riders.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> *Smokey Prosser Res.*
> 
> The smoke seems to be worse in the afternoon/evening and more mellow during the day (riding hours)


asa,
that is a great picture! sick skills


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

oh and is anyone going up tomorrow??
i will be up there with my blue kumicho with countryboy and his pimpass demo7, ans shakenbakebaby on his fresh bighit. see yall up there


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

im going up tomororw alone i think.. all my riding buddies are out of town, and hte one that is broke his foot.. if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang. Only four more days until I'm up there. Actually, less, if you're counting hours.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

kazlx said:


> This one?


where at N* is this?


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> where at N* is this?


read the posts after this one:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4633984&postcount=490

damon


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> One of the rare 08 V-10 riders.


About as rare as a turner DHR


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> About as rare as a turner DHR


The joke is that they take epic days to get one.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> The joke is that they take epic days to get one.


...and even more epic days to get a Lime Green one


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

asa said:


> ...and even more epic days to get a Lime Green one


Obviously it's a 1st Gen. V-10, but man, this bike was frickin' cool back in 2005.

Met this guy Jason up at Northstar my first time there, and he was such a hucker. Really nice guy, too. Had a chance to see him again at Sea Otter a few years ago.

Anyway, Lime Green 1st Gen. V-10. True O.G. status.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

On a side note, I'll be at Northstar in THREE days.

Counting down the minutes.


----------



## sltmarc (Jul 26, 2007)

prettym1k3

where is that 2nd shot at? the 3rd looks like boondocks but i can't place the 2nd/4th stunt.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

sltmarc said:


> prettym1k3
> 
> where is that 2nd shot at? the 3rd looks like boondocks but i can't place the 2nd/4th stunt.


That's the old end of boondocks.

Unless you like ankle banging flat landings, you're not missing anything.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

True, they're all from Boondocks. But that drop at the end was awesome. I tried to find it last summer at Northstar, and couldn't find it. 

P.S. 2 days and counting until Northstar ripping time!!!!


----------



## a7051 (Apr 30, 2008)

buddy and i are going up saturday and i'm freaking stoaked


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Was there Yesterday. It was a little hot. I took a few friends for their first trip and we went down Flameout, won't ever be on that trail again, it was blow to sh*t! Last year that trail was good, this year it sucks nuts. Livewire wasn't watered either so it was dusty all day(no complaining just pointing it out) I think it was becuase they were working on the waer tank, who knows. 

I will be up there tomorrow and maybe Sunday so see you up there!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

a7051, and CountryBoy. What rigs are you guys riding? I'll be there on Saturday/Sunday.

I'll probably be on the only stripped-raw 7point with a Totem.

-Mike


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

We had to fix a couple of the hydrants on Livewire. To do that, we have to drain the system so we can't water for about 24 hours. It sucks, but it was necessary. On a good note, Northstar will now be offering guided tours and lessons, and, in case you didn't know, we are open til 7pm on Fridays for your afterwork riding pleasure. Please help me pass the word!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I ride a green Demo 7 with a boxxer team. I will be wearing black tld jersey and yellow oakley shorts and googles. My bro will be on a brown bighit with a boxxer race.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be up there with Prettyboi on his RAW 7point, while I will also be riding a 7point (green for that matter) with a ghetto ass Giro Remedy and a White TLD jersey. Along with another chap on a black and green Demo 7 and maybe a dude on a Coilair. 

Cant miss us, we'll be the ones being loud and obnoxious.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Gonna be there tomorrow to. Red Bullit


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be wearing pink tights, and a rainbow roadie helmet.

I might also be wearing Oaklay Flak Jackets, and 1/2 finger gloves.... if you're lucky.

OH... and Shimano SPD sandles. Because my toes need to breath.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm looking at the Live Cams and it looks SMOKEY as crap. Anyone confirm this? It was not that smokey on Monday but I think the Butte County fire smoke is hazing Northstar.

Either that or all the bikers today at N* got some chronic dank.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptor, you gonna' be up there this weekend?

And yes, I've heard it's very smokey up there.

And I just checked he cams right now, 3:15pm, and it doesn't look all that bad.

I'm still going.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Raptor, you gonna' be up there this weekend?
> 
> And yes, I've heard it's very smokey up there.
> 
> ...


Nope, sorry. We usually go during the weekdays. Were taking a week off though. A bruised hip, messed up ankle, and a broken Boxxer World Cup from last weeks carnage is enough to need a recovery week.

I'll let you whip off the steeztacular table on the bottom part of Livewire for me.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

kyle lets go on monday or friday, my ankle is feeling better and i just got my Ti spring and it looked like my ghetto epoxy job on my fork stanchion worked like a charm, no more leakage. and to make things even better i called santa cruz and they got a v10 for me which could be shipped out in a matter of days.today was a pretty good day.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Cheauh...

I'll see when I got work off.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

It was super smokey up on Friday, and at about 3pm today the smoke just came in. 

We were at the top of boondocks and we couldnt see middle mountain. 

But really who cares? Just ride.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I was there on the 4th. I probably did 10 runs on Livewire/Gypsy, plus numerous runs on the other trails. All between 4PM and 7PM. Nobody was on the lifts, it was pimp.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

A few pics from today. You can see the smoke in the 1st picture, black lung here we come!



last step-up on boondocks


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang that was a good weekend:

Pics of the happenings with a little clip:

Me somersaulting after one of the rock drops on Boondocks:






Me (Prettym1k3), Ian (his dudeness), John, Dom (Dominator13), Chris, and Greg (gab26).










Chester:









Ian:









Greg:









Dom:









Dom:









Greg:









And me...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hahaha the log take off on Boondocks...the real test of true laziness.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Hahaha the log take off on Boondocks...the real test of true laziness.


Huh?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Hahaha the log take off on Boondocks...the real test of true laziness.


Once you do the launch, you realize how pansy it is, but coming up to it you can't see the landing. I had to eyeball it before I decided to hit it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Huh?


To pedal or not to pedal.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> To pedal or not to pedal.


Ah

Yeah I threw a b1tch pedal in the first time I hit that this year. I'd say the end of the landing was a good foot or two behind my rear wheel. No more for me.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm still excited about being up there this year.

I can't wait to go back!


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

any info about hte "jump park" that will be done july 25th?

from website:
*
Recent News

New Mtn. Bike Jump Park opens next Friday, July 25 - review Smart Ride tips*


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

First, the 25th is an estimation, an optimistic(sp) one at that. When it is done, there will be three lines - a small, medium and large line. Cameran Zink is helping us with the design, so it should be way cool.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Should be a really cool addition to the mountain. I know you guys work way hard on everything.










Wish I was up there right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

WHO's racing?

Im going up early on Sunday to get all the practice I can before 12. Apparently the lifts open early for racers too.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Heading up friday night! Stoked! 

...'course I still have to pull my bike out of the bike box from flying to colorado last weekend, hopefully it survived the flight or I'm rocking a prophet for the boondocks race 

Cali- if it's anything like the last race, expect to only get one practice run in before the race. I'd maybe head up on Saturday or something if you want more practice.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

bdamschen said:


> Heading up friday night! Stoked!
> 
> Cali- if it's anything like the last race, expect to only get one practice run in before the race. I'd maybe head up on Saturday or something if you want more practice.


Was it really that bad??

well i was up there 2 weeks ago and I only rode bondocks, so ill have a little practice.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> Was it really that bad??
> 
> well i was up there 2 weeks ago and I only rode bondocks, so ill have a little practice.


Dude. It's bad.

Race Days there are wicked crowded. We went to the June 15th Race and my friend who entered said F-it. The mountain opened at 10 AM, so there was a huge line for the Gondola. Once we got up to Zephyr it was fine, then it broke down for a solid 30 minutes. After all that my friend got over to the course and they closed it down and began the race. Also they had no start times posted.

I'm not *****ing over here, but I'm jut telling you to be prepared. If you want to guarantee yourself several practice runs get there very early, or Saturday.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> Dude. It's bad.
> 
> Race Days there are wicked crowded. We went to the June 15th Race and my friend who entered said F-it. The mountain opened at 10 AM, so there was a huge line for the Gondola. Once we got up to Zephyr it was fine, then it broke down for a solid 30 minutes. After all that my friend got over to the course and they closed it down and began the race. Also they had no start times posted.
> 
> I'm not *****ing over here, but I'm jut telling you to be prepared. If you want to guarantee yourself several practice runs get there very early, or Saturday.


Well there is no possible way i can get up there on friday, as i have no where to stay. But im planning on leaving SR at like 5 and getting to N* at 8:45. Register than they said the lifts open at 9 for racers.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

If Im up there Sunday, you better believe that I'll be at the rockdrop with camera and airhorn in hand waiting for those sorry chaps that eat ****. 

It'll be a whole bunch of awesomeness.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> If Im up there Sunday, you better believe that I'll be at the rockdrop with camera and airhorn in hand waiting for those sorry chaps that eat ****.
> 
> It'll be a whole bunch of awesomeness.


Gonna be a lot of them cause its a wishy washy landing.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i'll be racing sunday... think i'm headed up there with joey... As for places to stay, think i'm sharing a campsite with Jumpjunky


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I will be up there to shoot the Race. I'll have my lab though so I'm not quite sure how it will work out. She is a little hyper.......










What trails does the race hit? Is it always the same course?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Gonna be a lot of them cause its a wishy washy landing.


Thats why I'll most likely be posted up there. Laughing my a$$ off the whole time.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

if i can get the cash i will be up there sunday to race. if i cant get the money ill be up there satrday to ride.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Northstar has been great so far this year. They could do without the bs at the top of lower mountain and at the very bottom of gypse/coaster or whatever it is. If i was going sunday i'd watch people on the rock drop and then where it gets super skinny!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like Joey isnt going anymore... Anyone got space for one more going from east bay?


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

Im Going up on monday and riding till Wednesday on my new ride(glory dh) and my riding buddy isn't going to be up with me. Anyone going to be riding any of those days and wanna hook up for some runs?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Mobz said:


> Im Going up on monday and riding till Wednesday on my new ride(glory dh) and my riding buddy isn't going to be up with me. Anyone going to be riding any of those days and wanna hook up for some runs?


I got a krew tacular coming on Monday. You ever ride Northstar before? We can show you around and ride some sweet trails. Dog Bone and Sticks and Stones are my favorites.

I'll be on a White Turner DHR
My friend will be on a Green Chumba F5
and my other friend will be on a Green Weyless 67.

Just give us a shot out.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I know Its a long shot...

Im looking to head up tomorrow, just for the day. Maybe some one wants to do the same and split gas?


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> I got a krew tacular coming on Monday. You ever ride Northstar before? We can show you around and ride some sweet trails. Dog Bone and Sticks and Stones are my favorites.
> 
> I'll be on a White Turner DHR
> My friend will be on a Green Chumba F5
> ...


I have ridden seven days at Nstar this year. It is just always more fun to ride with other people as you probably know. Sticks &stones is my fav also. Hit me up if you see a brand new glory Dh with a tld White jersey. Tyler is my name.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

Mobz said:


> Im Going up on monday and riding till Wednesday on my new ride(glory dh) and my riding buddy isn't going to be up with me. Anyone going to be riding any of those days and wanna hook up for some runs?


im moving up there monday and have monday and tuesday off! ill be on a 06 glory and tld helmet


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

anyone got any pics from the race??? Any pics of 141 in particular? XD


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Poh, we're headed up there on August 2nd/3rd again.

P.S. Just threw down an add request on MySpace.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Poh, we're headed up there on August 2nd/3rd again.
> 
> P.S. Just threw down an add request on MySpace.


hmmmmmmm... will see how well my financials are going then. The last trip sucked me dry with poor planning... Mostly not my fault *(#@[email protected]*_#&[email protected]_$*&[email protected]#$

I'm pretty sure i'm gonna be hitting up the race on the 10th though... XD

PS Just accepted the friend request... XD


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

wtf who uses myspace? that stuff is so emo 2006 bra..


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Eh... I hate Facebook. If I get "superpoked" one more time by someone who wants to "Compare Martha Stuart, AquaMan, and The Easter Bunny because lyke-OMG-they-rule" I'm gonna' poke someone with a Cutco steak knife.

Poh, last time we did it for CHEAP man. Gas was only like $35 per person, lodging was only $20 per per person (for Saturday night) and then there's just food and lift tickets. If you have a season pass, call it $0.00, and food can be had for $40.

Less than $100 for the weekend of riding, not including lift passes.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I gotta give a shout out to Asa and the Northstar trail crew, all the little things are making a huge difference on Livewire. The lips are really nice now, I am statistically doing less nose heavy airs, and they feel less whiplashy (That's not a word...) and way more flowy. Its sick.

All the other trails are running dope also.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> I gotta give a shout out to Asa and the Northstar trail crew, all the little things are making a huge difference on Livewire. The lips are really nice now, I am statistically doing less nose heavy airs, and they feel less whiplashy (That's not a word...) and way more flowy. Its sick.
> 
> All the other trails are running dope also.


Amen! yesterday i was going bigger and smoother than ever before. THanks N* crew.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Yuppers N* crew... can i suggest a bigger table for the first two jumps??? Seems like everyone is overclearing those big time...


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Yuppers N* crew... can i suggest a bigger table for the first two jumps??? Seems like everyone is overclearing those big time...


Guess what we are doing this morning


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

asa said:


> Guess what we are doing this morning


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Poh,

I'm out for August 2nd/3rd after all. The wife got laid off yesterday, so we no tengo dinero.

 My riding season ended quite prematurely.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Poh,
> 
> I'm out for August 2nd/3rd after all. The wife got laid off yesterday, so we no tengo dinero.
> 
> My riding season ended quite prematurely.


damn... sorry to hear that dude... something else will come around though and it will probably be for the better. Dad got let go too a couple weeks ago too nd now he's back and running again... I'm sure your wife will be the same as well...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I certainly hope so.

This is a real summer riding/my birthday/brother's bachelor party wrecker.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Yuppers N* crew... can i suggest a bigger table for the first two jumps??? Seems like everyone is overclearing those big time...


No one says you need to be rippin on those jumps. I use the first tables and a steezy warmup. Cruise it and whip it. Easy as that.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> No one says you need to be rippin on those jumps. I use the first tables and a steezy warmup. Cruise it and whip it. Easy as that.


true that... would be nice for the race though... XD


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

A pic dville took of me during the race... Was really scared of ripping off a derailluer there... haha. Me noob... XD


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like Boondocks to me.

And Poh, I not only bent my derailleur hanger 6 times, but I cracked it.

I just kept bending it back, and tried to avoid shifting at all costs. Haha...

P.S. Looks like I'll still be riding The Star on August 2nd/3rd.

You want in?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Looks like Boondocks to me.
> 
> And Poh, I not only bent my derailleur hanger 6 times, but I cracked it.
> 
> ...


yuppers... it's Boondocks.
I've only bent a hanger once in my years of riding... I guess i'm a ***** for not riding hard enough to bend it? XD

Nah dude but thanx for the invite. I think i'm just going to go on the 10th... Head up there for the race...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

No worries, man.

Just throwing it out there. If we split the room and gas, it's only like $60 to get there, and to stay the night.

Let me know if you change your mind.

P.S. Dog Bone is where I bent my hanger first. After that, every run down any trail except Livewire had that hanger bent all out of shape all over again.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> No worries, man.
> 
> Just throwing it out there. If we split the room and gas, it's only like $60 to get there, and to stay the night.
> 
> ...


Well now you have 4. 
I think your set! I should be up there the 3rd.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Noooo everyone stay up there for the 4th of August so we can have a partay. Myself and others will be rolllin'. I'll bring the Kool-Aid...Mike you bring the Rice Crispy Squares.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

crap, I can't wait to get back and ride, I was supposed to be riding and having a great time at my cabin in NY right now, but fedex jacked up my shipment (damaged it and sent it to the wrong place) so now i'm out a bike and 185 bucks wishing I could ride. Can't wait to get back and shred N*!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rice Crispy Squares? Or chocolate dipped strawberries? 

Grant, does that mean you'll be staying with us Saturday night? Or just riding with us on Sunday?


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

heya.. looking to do Downieville on the 22/23 of Aug then get North Star on the 24/25 of Aug. any camping beta? i am wanting to stay at the lodge. they have a good package deal. not sure if my bud is down for it. 

so any idear's on camping near north star would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

asa said:


> First, the 25th is an estimation, an optimistic(sp) one at that. When it is done, there will be three lines - a small, medium and large line. Cameran Zink is helping us with the design, so it should be way cool.


Planning N* on the 2nd. What are chances the jump/skills park will be finished by then? Excited to go regardless, especially since I haven't been there in two years! Been hearing and seeing nothing but great things about all the new development since last time I was there.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Rice Crispy Squares? Or chocolate dipped strawberries?
> 
> Grant, does that mean you'll be staying with us Saturday night? Or just riding with us on Sunday?


Just riding with Sunday. 
My family is up in Tahoe that week, so I'll just make the drive from south shore Sunday morning.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

10-4 man. We'll be hittin' the lift right at 10am.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I just read on the N* site that the Jump Park is opening tomorrow...


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> I just read on the N* site that the Jump Park is opening tomorrow...


Overcame my own laziness and called N*.... dude at the bike shop said it is opening Saturday!!!!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> I just read on the N* site that the Jump Park is opening tomorrow...


I saw it on my last run down last Saturday...It looks like it's going to be sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Khemical> How do you access it (from what trail)?


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Was at North* today. 

They made some changes to Livewire which seem pretty sick! All the other trials were pretty dialed. 

The jump park is HUGE! It is suppose to have small, med and large and the large is in charge. We tried to snap some photos but I only had my telephoto and there are a bunch of trees and stuff in the way. They have been working pretty much non stop on it. 

It is located right off Lift Line to the left. 

Nstar crew ROCKS!!!

Chris


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

can't wait to see the jump park. Im no DJer but its still fun to watch the good guys go big. Yeehah


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup, they are shooting to open the small/medium lines on Saturday. As of Wednesday, they were still bringing in dirt for the big line. But they are looking awesome, mad props to trail crew!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

MattP. said:


> Yup, they are shooting to open the small/medium lines on Saturday. As of Wednesday, they were still bringing in dirt for the big line. But they are looking awesome, mad props to trail crew!


I rode by the big line today and that still needed quite a bit of work from looking at it riding by. But the other stuff looked good. The big set looked actually big too. Props to the trail crew. The improvements on boondocks were also sick.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

novato kid said:


> I rode by the big line today and that still needed quite a bit of work from looking at it riding by. But the other stuff looked good. The big set looked actually big too. Props to the trail crew. The improvements on boondocks were also sick.


I've only rolled the small line, work still needed to be done, but it looks fun, chasing in and out of the trees.

I rode Boondocks after the improvements for the race, but I know they did more improvements (pavers?) on Wednesday night. What else did they do?


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*First N* trip*

Im heading up to North Star on monday the 27th for my first time. Should I stick with my 5' travel enduro or should I rent one of those Giant Glory bikes from North Star? Any other tips for one new to North Star? Oh, and does Truckee have any trashy strip bars??


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Khemical> How do you access it (from what trail)?


I think it used to be Mineshaft. Its in the patch of woods off the Village Run. If you ride down the Village Run you seriously can't miss it.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

MattP. said:


> I've only rolled the small line, work still needed to be done, but it looks fun, chasing in and out of the trees.
> 
> I rode Boondocks after the improvements for the race, but I know they did more improvements (pavers?) on Wednesday night. What else did they do?


They made the hip thing before the step on step off a straight single drop and put pavers on the lip of the step up with long landing. At least, I think that's what they did. The pavers on the rock drop are also nice.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ah hah! I will be back at The Star in 8 days.

YESSSSS...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah, what raptor said, take the road down from mid mtn., it's on your left in the trees.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

elation said:


> Im heading up to North Star on monday the 27th for my first time. Should I stick with my 5' travel enduro or should I rent one of those Giant Glory bikes from North Star? Any other tips for one new to North Star? Oh, and does Truckee have any trashy strip bars??


Anyone else dig this cats priorities?! I do!!:thumbsup:

1: Where are the best trails?

2: Where are the trashiest hookers?

Not sure why I found this so humorous...but I did.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

This is great. Everyone go to the jump park so I can have the Wire all to myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

any pics or updates on the jump park yet??


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Djponee said:


> any pics or updates on the jump park yet??


yup.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

....showoff.....









.....yeah I'm fricken jealous. Nice job!


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

Im heading up there tommorow. Is there anybody on here thats going to be there Mon and Tues that want to do some filming???


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

nice. looks good.


----------



## dukesoftahoe (Sep 8, 2007)

asa
sam adams will be there monday morning bright and early.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Shralp that Gnar...I got a crew coming tomorrow.

Me: White Turner DHR
My friend Cody: Green Chumba F5
My friend Zephyr: Orange Kona Stinky

Give us a shout.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll be there Mon, Tues, and Thursday riding a Giant Reign X1 with a 66 up front wearing a monster energy helmet. Holler if you see me


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

GEEZ!!!! Looks Sick! Good shots ASA!!!


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

I will be there Tues & Weds - first DH ride since injury in April, so be patient Tues AM...after that who knows!

Riding lime green Bullit, red Chris King hubs - MMR (mad march racing) sticker on seat tube and DangerBoy sticker on helmet (somewhere...it is new, but it will be there as a warning to those who attempt to pass without calling out).

Can't wait to get there...changing tires this mornin! I have been ready to ride N* since last year. I drove all the way there for an Oct date only to be snowed out! I would have been there opening day this year if I has not broken my foot at Sea Otter. I hope my weak a$$ ankle lets me at least roll the runs...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there August 2nd/3rd with a few other peeps.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*new step down hip*

the new step down that hips a bit at the middle section of flame out is so freaking fun!

now just need a bigger one some one!

thanks for building this you guy/gals at N*


----------



## mullarks (Jan 30, 2007)

Just got back from Northstar last night and wanted to give the Northstar crew a HUGE :thumbsup: . You guys have really put together some awesome trails and our whole crew is already planning on going back. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Flameout is horrid. Blech. I used to like it, but I rode it last year and it was miserable. I think I'll stick to Boondocks are my "trail ride".


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Flameout is horrid. Blech. I used to like it, but I rode it last year and it was miserable. I think I'll stick to Boondocks are my "trail ride".


Your right about that. We road Big Trees/Little Trees to that step down after my one, and only, I hope, ride down flame out this year.

Though when it rains flame out is ok. Jumps are spaced pretty funny, but that is about it.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Idk if im a dumbass but was the jump park closed today? I rode to woods to the 2six park and it was closed. I thought the small and medium line was atleast built and rideable. Somebody inform me cuz im going back tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

elation said:


> Im heading up to North Star on monday the 27th for my first time. Should I stick with my 5' travel enduro or should I rent one of those Giant Glory bikes from North Star? Any other tips for one new to North Star? Oh, and does Truckee have any trashy strip bars??


My son and I rode this past fri. and sunday for the first time on our 5" bikes and I really felt beat up from the all the loose rocks and holes after the first day (glad Sat. was a rest day) ,Sunday was better as we softened them up . I did leave the tires a little firm to prevent pinch flats but was happy with the bikes and N*. Your enduro should be fine and you will have the advantage of riding something you are famiular with.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dementedfatty said:


> Idk if im a dumbass but was the jump park closed today? I rode to woods to the 2six park and it was closed. I thought the small and medium line was atleast built and rideable. Somebody inform me cuz im going back tomorrow, thanks!


I don't think it was. I took a gander over there and it looked like some work was being done, and they had some sign out.

But I rode by it on the Village Run at Sam Hill speeds. The Village Run is the only trail I can do there Sam Hill speeds (No brakes).


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I don't think it was. I took a gander over there and it looked like some work was being done, and they had some sign out.


The jump park was closed today (Monday) and there is a good chance it will be closed Tuesday as well, they're working on the big line.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

atomicAdam said:


> Your right about that. We road Big Trees/Little Trees to that step down after my one, and only, I hope, ride down flame out this year.
> 
> Though when it rains flame out is ok. Jumps are spaced pretty funny, but that is about it.


Yeah, Flame Out kind of sucks, especially if you're following people. I'll take Sticks n Stones>Flameout>Pho Dog just to hit the pinwheel drops, good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> I don't think it was. I took a gander over there and it looked like some work was being done, and they had some sign out.
> 
> But I rode by it on the Village Run at Sam Hill speeds. The Village Run is the only trail I can do there Sam Hill speeds (No brakes).


I totally agree!! Bombing village run was amazingly fun haha


----------



## dukesoftahoe (Sep 8, 2007)

the 2six park will be closed all week while the hard working park crew finish up the large line with machines and extra dump truck loads of dirt.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I liked Flame Out my first year riding Northstar, because I didn't know any better. Plus, I can see the potential if I was on a trail bike. That trail could be fun.

But on a 7" travel bike, with big and heavy wheels and tires, and a seat dropped as low as it'll go, Flame Out makes me want to poop my pants.

I'll stick to Boondocks, Speed Control, Livewire, Karpiel, Dogbone, Sinuus (sp?), and the like.


----------



## systmrocks99 (Jan 1, 2005)

The top of flameout is pretty fun this year. I usually take it as a warm up run.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

the top of flameout is pretty cool, but i gotta give it to sinuous. i wish i could go back this summer, but college starts in 2 days


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

I was up at N* on Mon and Tue for the first time. "rocky" is an understatement for some of the trails. I rented a glory 1 for mon and didnt like the set up. So I used my enduro for tues. I felt that some of the double black diamonds were too much for my bike. N* terrain will make a different, and better rider out of you. Unfortualty, I couldnt spot any MTBR guys up there so I rode by myself. Which could be good, because nobody saw that over the bars crash on Gypsy. Still hurts to walk he he.


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

I rode there for the first time Tuesday. I got a late start, so I did not spend much time sitting around. Noon to 4 was all I could handle anyway.

I was all over the mtn and found it to be very rough too. I found a nice trail off to the far left (looking at the map) Knick Knack had a very fun section (best flow at N*) and was not beat up - but it required a climb back to the trail system and that sucked. 2x was all I could do there.

Spent the next few hours on Flame Out and then hit the section of Live Wire that was open. That was fun. Some nice jumps, but one that kept trying to send me over the bars (toward the bottom just before a very rocky left turn switch back). Too bad Live Wire was not completely open!

I will be headed back soon. My broken foot is feeling better and let me enjoy most of the park. I need to get 4 more days in to justify my season pass...


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Stumpt said:


> Some nice jumps, but one that kept trying to send me over the bars (toward the bottom just before a very rocky left turn switch back).


pump the lips and make sure to keep the noise up and you'll not have this problem on those jumps. Most the jumps on livewire are made for pop rather than speed.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*were you that guy*



Stumpt said:


> I rode there for the first time Tuesday. I got a late start, so I did not spend much time sitting around. Noon to 4 was all I could handle anyway.
> 
> I was all over the mtn and found it to be very rough too. I found a nice trail off to the far left (looking at the map) Knick Knack had a very fun section (best flow at N*) and was not beat up - but it required a climb back to the trail system and that sucked. 2x was all I could do there.
> 
> ...


Stumpt, were you that guy that landed on his crotch from a drop and then offered me a beer? Something about a broken ACL?


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

It is not un-like me to do both, but no - it was not me. In the parking lot, I handed a beer to a guy who walked his Marin down the hill with a flat! But I did not make that painful landing...mine was more of a near endo that I pulled off (twice on the same jump). I need to recognize that one from the top...not just after I barely rode it.

My foot injury was the heel bone. Ankle is the weak link still, but it was good enough to wear out the rest of my body!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1494779147


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

is that the stepdown you posted pic of earlier on flameout? SUHHH-WEEEET! can't wait to try it this weekend.

why is livewire partially closed? when will it be fully opened again?


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

It was just the top part that they were working on. The lift guys said it was just closed for the day. Did anyone ride it Wednesday? What did they change (not that I had ridden it before).


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

bstyle74 said:


> is that the stepdown you posted pic of earlier on flameout?


it is like in the middle of flame out at the fire road break, before flame out gets super suck. you can also take big trees little trees down to the fireroad and bomb that and it will be on your left.


----------



## hearforall (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like fun! New features at N* are always a welcome treat, can't wait to hit it.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

just got back from the star about 10 minutes ago...had a blast as usual. Livewire reopened around 1ish today with a couple sections reworked (like the left hand berm at near the top of the run before the two tables and stepup over the gypsy tunnel. No longer is that berm section ruff, they smoothed it out with a dozer and it is NICE!!).


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

dementedfatty said:


> just got back from the star about 10 minutes ago...had a blast as usual. Livewire reopened around 1ish today with a couple sections reworked (like the left hand berm at near the top of the run before the two tables and stepup over the gypsy tunnel. No longer is that berm section ruff, they smoothed it out with a dozer and it is NICE!!).


Nice to hear that Livewire wasn't flattened! I just read someones blog that was whining about how Livewrire had been flattened and tamed for junior level riders. I think he was just over-reacting to seeing Livewire closed for a few days.:madman:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, they reopened the top part of Live Wire this afternoon. I believe zones 2 and 3 got some work done, fixed some of the blown out corners. They also removed the hip to hip in zone 3(?), replaced it with I believe another step up step down......

I also heard they worked on the 2nd part of Karpiel, the section where Sinuous/Flameout dump out onto. Not sure what it's like, sent my shock to PUSH, so no bike for about a week


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

oh **** i forgot about that hip to hip rework....idk if i liked it at first but now i do and hey, overall its a great run.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> oh **** i forgot about that hip to hip rework....idk if i liked it at first but now i do and hey, overall its a great run.


Did they replace it with like a step up/step down?


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah its a weird step up to something, forget i think it was a stepdown tho, kinda breaks the flow imo cuz before with the two hips it was smooth to the berms and u could rip it


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

MattP. said:


> Yeah, they reopened the top part of Live Wire this afternoon. I believe zones 2 and 3 got some work done, fixed some of the blown out corners. They also removed the hip to hip in zone 3(?), replaced it with I believe another step up step down......


whaaat? They got rid of the hips? For why???:madmax:


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

idk why but its not too bad, i mean that dudes rant on the northstar blog kinda over exagerated but im fine with it just as long as sticks n stones, karpiel, boondocks, gypsy and pho dog dont change (besides getting bigger and better features!!)


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

elation said:


> I was up at N* on Mon and Tue for the first time. "rocky" is an understatement for some of the trails. QUOTE]
> 
> That's why we call it Rock * sometimes instead of N*. :thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Internal14 said:


> whaaat? They got rid of the hips? For why???:madmax:


You really have to ask that question?

Maybe because to land on planet earth you pretty much had to come to a stop........

Just a guess here......


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

kidwoo said:


> You really have to ask that question?
> 
> Maybe because to land on planet earth you pretty much had to come to a stop........
> 
> Just a guess here......


Exactlly.

A buddy of mine who hadn't ridden N* since last summer didnt slow down enough, and ate sh*t very, very badly and was taken to the hospital.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> You really have to ask that question?
> 
> Maybe because to land on planet earth you pretty much had to come to a stop........
> 
> Just a guess here......


what are you talking about>? the hip to hip was awesome! why are they changing it?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Khemical said:


> what are you talking about>? the hip to hip was awesome! why are they changing it?


I'm guessing injuries. In the last couple weeks there have been quite a few serious injuries as a result of the hit to hip.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahhhh, yes. I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5:30AM.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

The hip to hip was a good idea built wrong.

They were fun at first, but after a while....and besides, the more they change livewire the more it is like riding a new but familiar trail each time I got up. That is pretty cool with me.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Khemical said:


> what are you talking about>? the hip to hip was awesome!


For my matchbox cars


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> For my matchbox cars


no wonder why i've never see you up at N* - I need to be looking for a 6 year old on a bike! 

anyways - i still owe you a t-shirt. i'll pm you when going up next.

-adam


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> no wonder why i've never see you up at N* - I need to be looking for a 6 year old on a bike!
> 
> anyways - i still owe you a t-shirt. i'll pm you when going up next.
> 
> -adam


Sounds good man. Thanks!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

there is a new step up in place and also ski jump type one after it. they are a little better but not much


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

See some of you up there tomorrow/Sunday!


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anybody have any pics of the changes made to Live Wire? I was there tues when they had the top part closed and I would like to see what has been done.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you look at Northstar's website, they have a post about someone coming through and destroying the trail.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> If you look at Northstar's website, they have a post about someone coming through and destroying the trail.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


I assume you are talking about the blog? And that dude is just mad at the changes they are making to livewire, Livewire is still there.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

What's this blog everyone's talking about?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> Exactlly.
> 
> A buddy of mine who hadn't ridden N* since last summer didnt slow down enough, and ate sh*t very, very badly and was taken to the hospital.


We saw a kid break his shoulder on that thing.

I didn't mind it. Curious to see what the improvements are. So far this year improvements on Livewire have been for the better.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> What's this blog everyone's talking about?


http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

MattP. said:


> http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/





> Reports from Northstar at Tahoe's moutain bicycle park indicate that a new line of thinking is disrupting the naturally occuring flow in the area. Northstar's signature trail- *LiveWire has long been considered by many devout downhillers to be the Mecca of all things flowy*.


Boy what a rocket surgeon. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be up there sunday

Green IH 7point
White TLD rideSFO jersey
and the ghetto paint job on a Giro Remedy. 

hit me up!


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

I was up there last tues when they were working on it. I still dont know what changes were made. Does anybody have any pictures of the changes made?


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> Boy what a rocket surgeon. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


At least he had the common sense to not piss off the terrorists and made sure he capitalized Mecca.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Boy what a rocket surgeon. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


you mean brain scientist?

damon


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> For my matchbox cars


Well pardon me if I happen to drag my brakes down the mountain. ..it was still a good idea. Why not rebuild it to handle high _and _low speed riders?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

MattP. said:


> http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/


"LiveWire has long been considered by many devout downhillers to be the Mecca of all things flowy"

So let me get this straight. Livewire wasn't' even a complete trail for most of last year. This year (2008) is the first ear I've ridden it top to bottom and yet, according to that blog "LiveWire has _long been considered_ by many devout downhillers to be the Mecca of all things flowy"
?????  

Am I missing something?

EDIT: Anyone be there tomorrow, Sunday? We're driving up from that Bay in the morning.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

elation said:


> I was up there last tues when they were working on it. I still dont know what changes were made. Does anybody have any pictures of the changes made?


i was up there on tues also, went up on wednesday and at the end of the day it was startin to look like: big step on table to drop away left hander to table to big right hander.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Khemical said:


> "LiveWire has long been considered by many devout downhillers to be the Mecca of all things flowy"
> 
> So let me get this straight. Livewire wasn't' even a complete trail for most of last year. This year (2008) is the first ear I've ridden it top to bottom and yet, according to that blog "LiveWire has _long been considered_ by many devout downhillers to be the Mecca of all things flowy"
> ?????
> ...


its a joke man - a joke - flow at N* is when you slide 4 inches to the side while "railing" a berm.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Heads up to anyone who wants to rent a bike there on the weekend: arrive early! By 11:00 yesterday all Glorys and Reigns were gone.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

levee67 said:


> you mean brain scientist?
> 
> damon


Oh look, it's another one!!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Northstar is sick!

I went up there for the first time on thursday / friday. We (brother and I) rode Livewire pretty much all of Thursday. Was anyone making that step-up about 1/3 of the way down? They had it torn down on Friday to fix it, so it sucked that the top was closed.

Friday, we hit up Flameout, Pho dogg, Dog Bone??, part of Karpiel(crazy ****), Coaster to Livewire, Gypsy and the DJ park until about 8 o'clock.

I (yellow camelback, bottlerocket with red rims) got a little filming and some pictures, so here is a quick video I put together. I believe it is entirely of Livewire. I was having way too much fun to spend time filming, so its not that great of filming/pictures, but....anyways.





More Mountain Biking Videos >>

http://video.mpora.com/watch/SLsjdKR64/

EDIT: Thanks Andrew for filming.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

mtbames190 said:


> i was up there on tues also, went up on wednesday and at the end of the day it was startin to look like: big step on table to drop away left hander to table to big right hander.


Yep....but by Friday that was redone to some extent. I couldn't tell what is being put in, but they got too many complaints about that step up. Just about everyone out there cased or overshot it.:madman: Anyone rode it Sat/Sunday? What is it now???


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Cool video. Nice song selection too, never thought that Chili Peppers song would hook to a trail like Livewire.

Also, Livewire looks so different from a different perspective. The only one I see it from is first person, at high speeds, so I never remember much...


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks man. I didn't really expect it to fit either, but it worked out nicely. It has that really long section of only instruments that worked well for all the pictures. I hate how slow everything looks though...I am sure better angles would make it look faster, but everything just looks so slow on camera.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

cool vid man! You had a lot of shots in there. 

Chris


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Northstar was awesome. The new step-up is awesome. Some of the jumps (tables and doubles) have terrible take-offs so they pop your rear wheel up.

Boondocks was in FANTASTIC shape. Gypsy was fun, but was totally clapped.

Sinuous, Speed Control, and other trails were a blast, as always.


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

Hitting N* for the first time on sunday...everyone has told me that after I go i'm going to wanna replace the versus blitz with something BIGGER... Stoked to hit livewire, but other than that where are the drops, ladders and skinnys?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Northstar was awesome. The new step-up is awesome. Some of the jumps (tables and doubles) have terrible take-offs so they pop your rear wheel up.
> 
> Boondocks was in FANTASTIC shape. Gypsy was fun, but was totally clapped.
> 
> Sinuous, Speed Control, and other trails were a blast, as always.


Really? I thought they fixed most of the lips on the jumps so that you launch fine. In the beginning this year the lips had too much whip but they fixed them up...unless they went back to whippy status.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nah. They were too poppy. My first trip there this summer was about 4 weeks ago. I could clear every double and every table except for two.

This time around, it took me all day the first day before I could clear even 80% of them. And one of them launched me so far forward that I overshot the landing and nosed down, bottoming out my fork, and scaring the piss out of my bladder...

...figuratively speaking, of course.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

horse of iron said:


> where are the drops, ladders and skinnys?


Boondocks has a decent drop, Gypsy has several smaller, but still fun drops.

There is a good log ride on Over and Under off the Vista chair. Take Flame Out>Over and Under.

At the very end of Pho Dog (after the stadium jump), yesterday, they added some more "skills" stuff, a teeter totter, some more skiines, a boulder pile to climb up on.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Nah. They were too poppy.


On livewire???? Hmm....

The only one that seemed to buck the back wheel up was 3 jumps back from where livewire meets up with boondocks, and then drops into that right to left hand big berms. It was a step down-ish jump that I tended to get kicked forward on. (right before the table top into the left hand berm)

And, other than the step-up, only one jump was practically impossible to clear.

What day were you up there on???

EDIT: going back up on SAT night...spending a few more days. YAY


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

On a side note, I should mention that I swapped an older Easton high-rise handlebar for a new Funn Fatboy low-rise wider bar. That threw me off the first few runs, but once I adjusted, I still found that the jumps (some of them, not all of them) were poorly lipped.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the takeoff are good as normal, you just have to get used to them.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I think I am going to race this Sunday and was just wondring how long it normally takes for all the racing to be over? Also what order do they race in Pro down to beg or reverse?


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

igotbanned said:


> On livewire???? Hmm....
> 
> The only one that seemed to buck the back wheel up was 3 jumps back from where livewire meets up with boondocks, and then drops into that right to left hand big berms. It was a step down-ish jump that I tended to get kicked forward on. (right before the table top into the left hand berm)
> 
> ...


Was there two weeks ago and that one about got me too. Thank God I hit it straight. Felt like I was on the Front wheel for a LONG time. I rolled that one the rest of the day.


----------



## dukesoftahoe (Sep 8, 2007)

they do race pro through begginer and it shoudl all be over by 1 or 2


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

MattP. said:


> ....a boulder pile to climb up on.


As if N* doesn't have enough rocks to climb on already


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I just got back, it was my first trip. We were up there for four days and I wish I was still there. 
The trails are killer the people were cool... I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a family function in Truckee this weekend, so I'll be rolling all day Friday! Woo Hoo...
Still riding the VP-Free W/Totem..Thanks to my MTBR friends, Say hey, I'll be riding solo on Livewire.


----------



## rbn14 (Jul 26, 2006)

The new step-up-to-left-hander-thinggy is pretty fun. I think that really improved that whole section.

As for the lips, they seemed good to me. I think all the jumps on Livewire are pretty quick and just take some getting used. It's not the lips, just quick trannies.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

So, I am going back up there pretty soon. Possibly going saturday - ?day.

Will there be a whole lot more people on sunday aug 10(race day)?
By this, I mean....will I have to wait in line for the lift, or basically just hop right on? Last thurs/friday, there were 0 lines. 
And, how many more people are there on the mountain on weekends vs weekdays? I am by no means crazy fast, but I was a whole lot faster than all of the rental people there....and it sucks having to lose your flow to slow down for them, especially because I don't want to be a jerk by trying to pass them. 

So, on sunday, will it be packed????


Ooh, I can't wait to go back. YAY


----------



## Kiran M (Jun 24, 2008)

edit


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

igotbanned said:


> So, I am going back up there pretty soon. Possibly going saturday - ?day.
> 
> Will there be a whole lot more people on sunday aug 10(race day)?
> By this, I mean....will I have to wait in line for the lift, or basically just hop right on? Last thurs/friday, there were 0 lines.
> ...


Weekdays, it's pretty empty. Really no lines, unless a huge group of riders congregate and decide to come up to the lift at the same time.

Last race day, (Boondocks), the line at the bottom of the gondola was pretty damn long all morning. Up until noon, Zephyr was packed, people getting runs in, and then heading up there for their race run. I came up around 11:50, and there was no line at zephyr, and it was pretty steady the rest of the day, but not bad at all.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Which run is the race run this Sunday?


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Internal14 said:


> Which run is the race run this Sunday?


Pro - Expert down Dogbone full run
Sport-Beginner Upper Karpiel -> Speed Control -> Pho Dogg


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

sweet. Thanks for the info. Figured I could dig around and find the info, but it's just faster to post here and check in later. ;-)


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I want to go back to the Star!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha....going back up sunday night. Riding mon, tues, wed. Yipeeeeee!


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*stay home*



igotbanned said:


> So, I am going back up there pretty soon. Possibly going saturday - ?day.
> 
> Will there be a whole lot more people on sunday aug 10(race day)?
> By this, I mean....will I have to wait in line for the lift, or basically just hop right on? Last thurs/friday, there were 0 lines.
> ...


Yeh Sunday is going to be so packed that you wont get many runs in. Also, there is a lot of those miserable "reantal people". With your superior skills you will find it hard to ride with so many lame "rental people". I dont know how you manage, as you are a sick rider and "rental people" suck. You should jut stay home as you wont have any fun. At least the "rental people" will have fun without you and your superior skills.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm gonna be up there all next week.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude... how many more times do you plan on heading up there?

I have a season pass so I can pitch in for gas.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

All of this was redundant and stupid...hopefully elation will realize this as well.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*yeh, stay home*



igotbanned said:


> *I would pull over and let people get ahead who were slower than me, so that they could continue their run in peace, and I could continue mine without having to lose speed. There were people there who are douches that try passing in horrible spots, only to anger themselves, and those who they passed. I did not do that. All I asked was if there would be a ton of people, because it is annoying to be stuck in huge groups of riders who are going different speeds. And, as I am not so amazingly awesome that I can just jump right over everyone, I would chill out, and let the slower riders go a ways, so that they can ride without feeling pressure. Of course there are faster people than me, and I tend to dislike them sticking right on my tail and trying to pass. So I treated the "rental people" how I would like to be treated.*
> 
> And I don't think the title "stay home" is very appropriate. So, chill out and have fun. I will.
> 
> Thanks everyone else who gave helpful responses. See ya up there.


Whatever dude. Dont you know you cant quote yourself unless you wrote a book? The "rental people" are just not as good as you. So, you prolly wont like riding up there. Did you ever consider that the bikes the "rental people" ride arent theyre own? They prolly cant ride them as fast as they would like to because the set up is crap on those bikes. Thats all.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Blablabla about N*

Heres my video that I made. I'll post up the new one pretty soon....hopefully will make it on mon/tue/wed
http://video.mpora.com/watch/SLsjdKR64/


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*ode to the great Igotbanned God*



igotbanned said:


> My short experience on Livewire is that you need speed to clear the jumps. People who weren't jumping were going slow, meaning that if you get behind them, you have three options; 1. Pass them (be a douche) 2. Follow them and not jump (kind of lame when you have limited time up there, and puts pressure on people) 3. Slow down and let them go ahead (nice to them, and lets yourself have a good run).
> 
> I chose 3, and I had a ton of fun. And as food for thought, did you happen to notice the fact that I chose to quote the phrase "rental people", as response to your use of qoutes. The reason I did that was to satirize your use of it, which assumed I had something against them. But in quoting "rental people" myself, I brought to attention the fact that I had nothing against "rental people", and felt as though you believed I did.
> In short, I fully understand that "rental people" are using RENTAL bikes, which may very well not fit them correctly, as well as the fact that many "rental people" are trying the sport for the first time. I fully encourage them to support N*, and I chose to change the entire fate of mountain biking by letting these "rental people" ride ahead and have a good time, thereby increasing the chance of them purchasing bikes, and decreasing the cost for you. So if anything, you should be thanking me for doing so.
> ...


Oh great Igotbanned God, without your contribution to man kind my life just wouldnt be complete. Im sure everybody realizes that when you ride your godly steed that you save all of man kind money. Without you we would be nothing, especially the "rental people".

Dude you really need to get over yourself. Not only do you think you are a better rider, but you are convinced that we should thank you because of it. If nobody else is going to call you out on your arrogance, I will. Even if you satire the situation you still cant quote yourself.

You qouting me quoting you = quoting yourself. You dont have a college education do you? Wrote a book, Im sure you did great Igotbanned God. Ill be up there this weekend on a rental bike making sure I stay out of the way of your godliness.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Raptordude... how many more times do you plan on heading up there?
> 
> I have a season pass so I can pitch in for gas.


I spending a week up there next week, then I'm moving back down to San Jose to start school around the 18th or so.

I'm going to see if I can get in a couple of day trips on the weekends during September. You're in SJ right Mike?

As for those arguing over passing people...if you see they're slower then you are, wait a few minutes. It REALLY is that simple.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Edit: Tuduh!!!!

Now, back to N*.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

igotbanned said:


> Alright, I'm done. Sorry for getting into this argument. Sorry for seeming arrogant. Sorry for taking up precious internetz space. PM me if you feel so inclined to continue this.
> 
> And for the record, Raptordude....slowing down and waiting was exactly what I was advocating right from the start.
> 
> Now, back to N*.


Hey, if you take a jab at a group of riders, and then act like we should be thanking you, Im going to rip into you. Next time when riding and I see a light with a great rainbow, I'll know that it is the wonderfull igotbanned god.


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

thanx to those who posted about the race. i'm gonna' be there this weekend and i didn't know about it until reading here. can we ride the other trails that they are NOT racing on while the race is in progress?? if not, it looks like i'll be avoiding the vista side of the mountain until after noon - i guess i'll just have to give livewire a try.......


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll be up there with at least three others come this Sunday. Two Cuervo's(one green(me) and one black), a white VPFree, and a tiny black Nomad. Just give a whistle or a hollar and we'll get outta yer way igotbanned! ;-)


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

: Oh god damn it. The whole time, all I said was that I slowed down for people/let them go ahead. Try to be nice??? Hello????

I will look for you guys/ hunt you down with my godliness. GRRRR
:madman: :eekster: :skep: :nono:     :thumbsup:      :madman: :madmax: :skep: :cryin: :aureola: :aureola: ut: :shocked: :band: :rockon: :drumroll:      :madman:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

elation said:


> Hey, if you take a jab at a group of riders, and then act like we should be thanking you, Im going to rip into you. Next time when riding and I see a light with a great rainbow, I'll know that it is the wonderfull igotbanned god.


You can stfu at anytime now. I think he got the point.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*stfu?*



renderedtoast said:


> You can stfu at anytime now. I think he got the point.


STFU? Are you tellling me to shut the **** up? I dont recall anybody cussing at each other. Why would you chime in and cuss at me Renderedtoast? Nobody was ever talking to you, and your input was'nt asked for. Cant you see I'm going easy on igotbanned? Your about a smart cookie arent you? Let me guess, you and igotbanned are in bed together. I wonder who plays the feminine role and the masculine one? Does igotbanned think you give good felacio toast? For a couple of flammers you guys must be smokin fast on the trail. If you were smart (which obviously you arent), you would stfu before I hurt your little feelings.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

mr.niles said:


> can we ride the other trails that they are NOT racing on while the race is in progress??


Yes, of course.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey everybody, check out this PM igotbanned sent me:

"Alright dude....whats your problem?

I made no "jab" at rental riders. I said that I was annoyed by having to lose my flow when there were a whole bunch of them/stop to let them go ahead. So what....you are pissed because I slowed down when I came up fast on people? Should I just pass them? What would you do if you come up fast on a group?

Honestly....wtf is your problem.

And, I said to PM me if you wanted to continue this. Not post it on the N* 2008 thread. 

You called me out on something stupid...you immediately started with an argument....you failed miserably to understand my joke/next response...posted **** again....failed to understand that I was trying to end it all with humor....and then posted crap again. PM me for god sakes if you seriously feel like being pissed off. I said that. And anyways, how would I know who you are/how fast you ride/whether you ride a rental bike. And for all you know, maybe I ride a rental bike. Or, WHY THE **** DOES IT MATTER WHAT YOU RIDE? So, I should have said "slower riders". MY BAD. PM me, don't post shitty arguments on the big thread. 


Imagine that is a chill pill. Eat it.
__________________
GNAR CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "

WTF? I suppose your not talking about the game Work Time Fun. Here, let me get you some tissue igotbanned. For someone as godly as yourself - I am surprised your memory is so short. Or, perhaps you like to edit what you say to benefit yourself. Let me refresh your memory. You said that you are slow, then you say "rental people" are slower than slow. Then you go on to say that they get in your way. And then, because your such a nice guy, I should thank you for beeing so cool. Certainly godly behavior.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

elation said:


> STFU? Are you tellling me to shut the **** up? I dont recall anybody cussing at each other. Why would you chime in and cuss at me Renderedtoast? Nobody was ever talking to you, and your input was'nt asked for. Cant you see I'm going easy on igotbanned? Your about a smart cookie arent you? Let me guess, you and igotbanned are in bed together. I wonder who plays the feminine role and the masculine one? Does igotbanned think you give good felacio toast? For a couple of flammers you guys must be smokin fast on the trail. If you were smart (which obviously you arent), you would stfu before I hurt your little feelings.
> 
> :thumbsup:


You wanna chill about the whole thing? Please? Its over!


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

Do I wanna chill? Im allways chill. When did I ever say its over? When a preson leaves the door open I walk right in and make myself comfy. jpine93, you prolly dont want to get mixed up in this. Were you born in 93? lets see, that would make you ummmm... 15?


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

elation said:


> STFU? Are you tellling me to shut the **** up? I dont recall anybody cussing at each other. Why would you chime in and cuss at me Renderedtoast? Nobody was ever talking to you, and your input was'nt asked for. Cant you see I'm going easy on igotbanned? Your about a smart cookie arent you? Let me guess, you and igotbanned are in bed together. I wonder who plays the feminine role and the masculine one? Does igotbanned think you give good felacio toast? For a couple of flammers you guys must be smokin fast on the trail. If you were smart (which obviously you arent), you would stfu before I hurt your little feelings.
> 
> :thumbsup:


You fail...really.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*thats it?*



renderedtoast said:


> You fail...really.


Is that all you have to say. After butting in and talking crap, all you can say is that I fail? LOL you suck, as Ive been told really well. I think I smell burnt toast HA HA!!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow...how mature. You know what...I'm going to go and delete all of these redundant posts left by myself in this thread. I hope you do the same. 

Seriously, this adds NOTHING. PM me if you want.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

elation said:


> Is that all you have to say. After butting in and talking crap, all you can say is that I fail? LOL you suck, as Ive been told really well. I think I smell burnt toast HA HA!!


The only thing burning around here is your pee brain as it desperately tries to come up with more fail. Put your fingers away, they are embarrassing you. Good night and as I said before, stafoo already.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

ill be up there Saturday and sunday. If you see me say hey

Me(neal) Red morewood izimu w/ grey/black 661 helmet and kinda chubby.
Sam:BAby blue bottlerocket, specialized fullface
Mikey: rental reign x


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

A certain top world cup pro will be riding this weekend. That's right GM will be riding at N*. Any time you all worship a false god the real god will come down to show you his wrath.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*sure thing*

You know what Toast? You are very right! You should delete all of your posts. I think fortune shines upon the whole of us now. That was the smartest thing you have said so far. I know this add means nothing to you, so much so that you reply. By the way, how's that rash looking?


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

dhtahoe said:


> A certain top world cup pro will be riding this weekend. That's right GM will be riding at N*. Any time you all worship a false god the real god will come down to show you his wrath.


Nice Tahoe, I think we will see a magnificant rainbow this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

dhtahoe said:


> A certain top world cup pro will be riding this weekend. That's right GM will be riding at N*. Any time you all worship a false god the real god will come down to show you his wrath.


GM: Greg Minaar?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow... Minaar is going to be there??? Siiiiiccckkk!!!!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Wow... Minaar is going to be there??? Siiiiiccckkk!!!!


Cam McCaul was up there on a Session 88 DH in July...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Cam McCaul was up there on a Session 88 DH in July...


niiiiiiicccceee!!! XD


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Alright, I'm out......


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

igotbanned said:


> Alright, it ended happily. We're done....but I thought this was funny. PM stuff. Figured I would share.....I'm bored. He tried to get me for only knowing the word "douche", and here is what I responded. Boy got SERVED. Funny stuff. No more arguing in this thread for me. Elation....all is good and well....I forgive you. I'm pretty sure he was happy by the end of this...not really sure though...I'm so confused. But there you have it...servage


Dude just STFU. Are you ten years old or something? Most of us quite comparing genitals on the playground.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

igotbanned said:


> Alright, it ended happily. We're done....but I thought this was funny. PM stuff. Figured I would share.....I'm bored. He tried to get me for only knowing the word "douche", and here is what I responded. Boy got SERVED. Funny stuff. No more arguing in this thread for me. Elation....all is good and well....I forgive you. I'm pretty sure he was happy by the end of this...not really sure though...I'm so confused. But there you have it...servage


Oh my GOD! no one on this entire board gives a flying fyck!:madman:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I cracked my Coiler frame up there last weekend, all I want is to get another one quick and get up there again. The funnest riding I did this year I can't compare it to anything. Thanks to the trail builders Northstar is the tops.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I spending a week up there next week, then I'm moving back down to San Jose to start school around the 18th or so.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can get in a couple of day trips on the weekends during September. You're in SJ right Mike?
> 
> As for those arguing over passing people...if you see they're slower then you are, wait a few minutes. It REALLY is that simple.


Sent you a PM, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone riding the weekend of the 22nd? I should be up from then to about the 24th.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

dhtahoe said:


> A certain top world cup pro will be riding this weekend. That's right GM will be riding at N*. Any time you all worship a false god the real god will come down to show you his wrath.


rode his bike today!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, how was it? Any general feel for his suspension settings, any weird things on his controls, or pretty normal? Yeah I'm a worshiper.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Anybody have any suggestions on cheap hotels that will have rooms on short notice. I'm planning on heading up to N* this weekend but I havent booked a hotel yet. There are no hotel rooms avaliable at the village, only condos which are $$$ so I'll probably end up staying in truckee, north lake tahoe, or maybe reno.


----------



## elation (Apr 5, 2006)

*Camping?*



jamesdc said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on cheap hotels that will have rooms on short notice. I'm planning on heading up to N* this weekend but I havent booked a hotel yet. There are no hotel rooms avaliable at the village, only condos which are $$$ so I'll probably end up staying in truckee, north lake tahoe, or maybe reno.


Cant help you with that one dude. I allways stay at the condos during the weekdays. Its cheeper. Sometimes you can get a free nite though. Other people camp, watch out for bear.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

trailbait - post more pics


----------



## ridefree (Jul 27, 2008)

jamesdc said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on cheap hotels that will have rooms on short notice. I'm planning on heading up to N* this weekend but I havent booked a hotel yet. There are no hotel rooms avaliable at the village, only condos which are $$$ so I'll probably end up staying in truckee, north lake tahoe, or maybe reno.


Try the biltmore at the northshore state line or even in Truckee for some last minute deals.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm going to be riding Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday most likely. Riding solo so if you want to ride let me know.

I'll be on a white DHR, the square tubing kind.
Wearing various clothing.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptor, you're going to be up there THIS week? 8/12-8/15?


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on cheap hotels that will have rooms on short notice. I'm planning on heading up to N* this weekend but I havent booked a hotel yet. There are no hotel rooms avaliable at the village, only condos which are $$$ so I'll probably end up staying in truckee, north lake tahoe, or maybe reno.


Tons of hotels in Kings Beach and Incline Village, both about 15-20 minutes away. They are all very nice and most cheaper than staying at N*.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

hey all im going to be up there on fri,sat and maybe sunday. raptor want to ride some itme? im going to be on a small as-x mostlikly a rouge shirt and either jean shorts of or something . full face and a back pack


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll be riding this saturday and sunday. I'll be the really tall guy riding a blue rocky rmx.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Raptor, you're going to be up there THIS week? 8/12-8/15?


Oh yeah fo sho but I'm home now and I need to get packed up for school.

Northstar was pretty sick. Rode there several days. Getting pretty dusty but there are definitely trails to hit if you want some prime trails. Little Trees and Flameout (Despite all the hate it gets here) are riding really fast, not as clapped out or as dusty as some of the more popular trails.

That step up on Livewire is a little sketch, but I think the trail crew is playing around with ideas for that section. I almost ate crap on it but I'll toss em a bone.

Pretty good days up there. That new rubber/cement landing blocks on Boondocks was a great idea.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> That new rubber/cement landing blocks on Boondocks was a great idea.


Eh?

The only rubber I saw was my tires hitting those CMU blocks.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Eh?
> 
> The only rubber I saw was my tires hitting those CMU blocks.


I guess that's what I meant to say. The landing to the rock drop on boondocks got reinforced by cement blocks placed in the dirt. Holds up a lot better now, and they also raked/moved some of the dirt so it holds up. Landing is smooth.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

be at north star this tues, wed, thurs. maybe sat as well. doing downieville on fri.. will i wanna do sat at downieville after being at N*? people are saying no.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

After riding N* the past few days I have to say the trail crew is doing a pretty good job. I like the new way boondocks is and the jumps on the fireroad to get there are pretty fun but the the second table needs to be alot longer if you jump the lip on the right side of the first jump. I really like the new staduim jump and the double at the top of karpiel is perfect. My main complaint is that there needs to be alot better qualifiers at the entrances to the black diamond trails, especially on the zepher side of the mountain. something that cant easily be walked or rolled. The level of complete noobs on livewire and boondocks was stupid. The bike park patrol has REALLY been lacking though. Today there were tons of hikers on the dh trails, specially on the vista side. There were even hikers with kids and dogs on the dh trails, i ran into a family with like 5 kids hiking down karpiel.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*agree on hikers and beginners*

Just got back tonight from 11 more days in northern cal and four days at Nothstar. I totally agree with you on the high level idiots riding the wrong bikes and trails. My son and I brought a new helmet cam to test out and out of 3 days of filming...there must be a couple handfulls of crashes in front or behind us on film. We average 9-13 runs per day and at least a 1\4 were bogged down by some rider or obstical that didn't belong on the perticular trail. I love the lines of hikers at the end of the day that clog the exit of the lifts...nice. Still had a great time though....I cant get enough.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Sux to be injured. I'm hoping to be well enough late Sept.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there tomorrow (Wednesday), and it will be awesome.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> there needs to be alot better qualifiers at the entrances to the black diamond trails


agreed.. the jump/roller into Livewire needs to be made into a big double/gap, with a bear chained in-between the lip and landing.. and if you can't clear it, you need to stay the fack off of Livewire. The trail wouldn't get as chewed up as it gets from n00bs brake dragging through every corner and tabletop, and we'd be able to hit everything at speed without wondering if there is going to be some gaper camping out in the middle of a fuking jump.

Hats off to the trail crews though. If any of you are reading this, thank you for all your hard work, it is much apprecaited! Boondocks was in top shape, and Livewire just keeps getting more and more dialed in. Great job!!


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Gypsy race should be sick! Im still trying to figure out the jumps after the tunnel thing though????

Need to practice more on it.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

chris_d said:


> Gypsy race should be sick! Im still trying to figure out the jumps after the tunnel thing though????
> 
> Need to practice more on it.


Anyone have pics of the new jumps? Just curious to see what they look like.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

novato kid said:


> Anyone have pics of the new jumps? Just curious to see what they look like.


I should be able to get a few tomorrow.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

*Half off pass*

Hey-

I've still got my half off 1 day mid week discount coupon from the Sea Otter for North*. I've got the season pass so I don't need it, and none of my bros are going to use it, so PM me if you think you could. I'm in the So. Bay and I won't deliver (sorry), but I could meet you at a trailhead somewhere perhaps (especially if you show me some new sweet trail!).

Btw, will be there Sat-Mon, if you see a shiny VP-Free, give a shout.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

novato kid said:


> Anyone have pics of the new jumps? Just curious to see what they look like.


Forgot to bring the camera today. I'll be sure to pack it tomorrow, and if I get a chance, I'll scoot over to Gypsy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rode Live Wire, Boondocks, Sinuous, lower Karpiel (for the first time... and by the by, it scared the sh*ttles out of me) and little trees yesterday.

Frickin' awesome condition.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Lower Karpiel always provides a new adventure each time you ride it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dude... I'd never ridden it before. Funny story:

We're going up the lift to hit something like Sinuous, to Karpiel, to Speed Control or something. All of the sudden I hear, "Oh f*cking sh*t." Then I hear a "thud". My buddy's Camelbak fell through the slot on the chairlift.

He looks at me and says, "Guess we're taking that trail down."

I look at him and go, "What trail is that? That better not be lower Karpiel."

He says, "Looks like it to me."

Anyway, the first drop-in to lower Karpiel isn't bad. It's the parts after that. Once I unclipped, I couldn't get myself up to speed again, so I gave up and hoofed it part of the way down.

When I hit the bottom my buddy looks at me and goes, "Oh yeah. I meant to tell you. I was sure you were going to go over the bars on that one."

Haha... NICE.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

There are many different trails you can hook up under Vista near the bottom. My favorite is the Dog Bone rock slab to Karpiel. 

The thing is that all those lower trails are so techie you can't really stick to a solid line every time, you gotta be willing to improvise and change lines last minute.

They're fun though, very challenging. Glad you hit it Mike.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I must admit, though, I had way more fun on Boondocks and Livewire. I think I rode Livewire like 4 times. The first two runs always shake me up a little bit. It's not until the 3rd or 4th run that I feel like I've got a good grasp on the timing of that trail.

It's really like a long dirt-jump line. It's all about timing and finding out whether or not it's better to just clear the table top, or hit the kickers, launch on top of the table, and then drop down into it.

Man... I love that trail. I'm planning at least one more weekend trip in Sept.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i was at N* last week (3 days). my first time down Karpiel, some kid meets me at the junction of Dog Bone and Karpiel. 

i am heading for (what i thot was Karpiel, but actually was Dog Bone) and he waves me off. says there's a dude on the trail with a compound fracture (tib/fib). 

so i go down Karpiel. i think i got it bagged and wind up just getting totally completely fvcked at the bottom. over the bars, just a complete fvcking tooling. 

but yeah, Boondocks is *fun*. imo, the trails are so different and distinct between those 2 lifts. 

whatever.. great place. wish it were located where Mammoth is.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

I went up sunday. I did a flip over the barricade immediatly after the roll in boondocks, saw a guy ride a unicycle down karpiel, finally did the dog bone roll. ( not too gnarly really except for the tree)and managed to drop a chain on gypsy... Yeah it was a pretty awesome day!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

huntandride said:


> I went up sunday. I did a flip over the barricade immediatly after the roll in boondocks, saw a guy ride a unicycle down karpiel, finally did the dog bone roll. ( not too gnarly really except for the tree)and managed to drop a chain on gypsy... Yeah it was a pretty awesome day!


Sunday was a good day, perfect weather in my opinion. A TON of hikers too, as of 3 PM or so, there was over 1400 hikers, making it the busiest day of the summer.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

just cuz it was labor day weekend i hope cuz ill be there next weekend


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with Matt; great day (Sunday), trails weren't too crowded... except lift lines not ideal due to the hikers. Am pretty sure the crowds were due to the holiday weekend and Labor Day sales at the village shops. Apparently Paul Basagoitia was riding that day. And didn't know Cam Zink was helping build the DJ park! Saw the unicyclist on Karpiel too; craziness.


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

Kevin G said:


> I agree with Matt; great day (Sunday), trails weren't too crowded... except lift lines not ideal due to the hikers. Am pretty sure the crowds were due to the holiday weekend and Labor Day sales at the village shops. Apparently Paul Basagoitia was riding that day. And didn't know Cam Zink was helping build the DJ park! Saw the unicyclist on Karpiel too; craziness.


Paul Bas and the Lecondeguy bro's were supposed to ride but they didnt. Zink and Straight did though.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be back up there again from the 20th - the 21st.

On my 7point*RAW*.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunday at the * was SICK! 

Gypsy was pretty fast for the most part and the Stadium Jump at the end is a SICK ADDITION!!!! Very floaty 

The first part of Gypsy after the tunnel is a little tricky though for me. It goes little roller double to step up step down then a decent double. If I didn't carry enough speed which is hard because that turn is so loose and chewed up I would case the double and then case the rest and have ZERO speed. Def my slowest section on the whole trail. 

Need more practice on that section for sure. 

Chris


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone checked out the jump park they are building? That thing is crazy.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Last time I was there the middle and small lines were doable, even on the big bike.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

renderedtoast said:


> Anyone checked out the jump park they are building? That thing is crazy.


Yeah, it was supposed to be done in July, by the time its done, there will be maybe a month of it. until winter.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

*gypsy*

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=391070&stc=1&d=1220937837


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

That's sick! Super Speedy.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> That's sick! Super Speedy.


That corner is awesome! Mad props asa! Any pics of the new "stadium jump" on Gypsy?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i wanna see that stadium jump. it's a shame i won't be back up there this year .


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

Are they really just open Sat and Sun now? I thought they were open Fridays or some weekdays last year thru early Oct. I need more runs and the weekends are not enough!

How have the lines been lately?

Post more pics...all are good. The new jump would be great!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Stumpt said:


> Are they really just open Sat and Sun now? I thought they were open Fridays or some weekdays last year thru early Oct. I need more runs and the weekends are not enough!
> 
> How have the lines been lately?
> 
> Post more pics...all are good. The new jump would be great!


I was up there Saturday, and I was surprised how dead it was. Now lines at all. I'll be up there this weekend again, and if no one posts pics of the stadium jump, I'll snap a couple.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

going up to ride on Sept. 20-21
i heard some pros might be hanging out there after the last WC race.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Last Sunday was great riding too; Vista side wasn't crowded at all...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Last Sunday was great riding too; Vista side wasn't crowded at all...


The Boardwalk, fun stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

blender said:


> going up to ride on Sept. 20-21
> i heard some pros might be hanging out there after the last WC race.


OOooh... I'll be up there that weekend. :thumbsup:

On a side note, Kevin G., that ladder thing is cool. I think it's on Big Trees?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

That platform is on Big Trees.

That side of the Mountain is really underrated. Last time I was at RockStar I hit up Little Trees, Big Trees, and the top part of Flameout, and they were all a lot of fun.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The last time I was at The Star I hit Big Trees and had only done it years ago when it was a wretched trail.

It's prime now, and a LOT of fun!


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

I was up there on sunday. rode livewire for the first 3 runs but got sick of the slow people and rediscovered why i love northstar...the vista side is so gnar and tech that I actually have to think when I ride. I love it. Karpiel to sticks n stones or speedcontrol to pho dogg mmm endless happiness. AND the new stadium jump....AMAZING when i hit it i felt like i should be on roam or seasons... anyways, who will be there this sunday the 14th? I will!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> I was up there on sunday. rode livewire for the first 3 runs but got sick of the slow people and rediscovered why i love northstar...the vista side is so gnar and tech that I actually have to think when I ride. I love it. Karpiel to sticks n stones or speedcontrol to pho dogg mmm endless happiness. AND the new stadium jump....AMAZING when i hit it i felt like i should be on roam or seasons... anyways, who will be there this sunday the 14th? I will!


I agree with you, I could spend all day on the Vista side and not get bored.

My and a buddy will be up there on Sunday

Me: Blue Turner highline w/ white bits
David: White Morewood Izimu w/ I9, 888 ATA


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll be on a blue reign x1 with a marzocchi 66, wearing a monster energy helmet and my friend will be on a grey bighit. Let's ride if we happen to bump into eachother


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> I'll be on a blue reign x1 with a marzocchi 66, wearing a monster energy helmet and my friend will be on a grey bighit. Let's ride if we happen to bump into eachother


Mitch? This is Matt, works at Northstar, haha.

Yeah, if I see you up there, let's get a couple runs in for sure.

EDIT: Grey bighit? Dustin on his brother's bike?


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

So after Oct 5, do we start a new thread? "N* - the off-season" or is it straight to the 2009 thread?


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Who's racing Gypsy? 

I'm in


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Sinuous >>> Flameout >>> Karpiel >>> Speed Control >>> Pho Dogg = my favorite run.

Stumpt, there actually is no "off season" for me at Northstar - I love it in winter too!


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> Sinuous >>> Flameout >>> Karpiel >>> Speed Control >>> Pho Dogg = my favorite run.


definitely the money run on the Vista side!


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

ahh matt I thought that might be you. I though you would be in washington by now? Anyways it will be me and tyler, dustin cant go.


----------



## zark (Dec 21, 2004)

Kevin G said:


> Sinuous >>> Flameout >>> Karpiel >>> Speed Control >>> Pho Dogg = my favorite run.


Damn, making me regret not hitting up the * this year. that run puts a sh*t eating grin on my face.
Ohh well, whistler was fun


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

ill be on the "badside" of the mtn saturday and racing sunday on an old glory if my rim ever gets here... if not a SXtrail.

and homeboy, its called northstar, u and the "bombercrew" can stop making nicknames!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> ahh matt I thought that might be you. I though you would be in washington by now? Anyways it will be me and tyler, dustin cant go.


Nope, I leave next Friday. I'm working Saturday, but Sunday, we should all get some runs in, i'm pretty sure Dave Nelson (Morewood) is coming as well.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

My favorite run on Vista side is: Upper Sticks n Stones to Dogbone to Pho Dogg (Or Dogbone if I'm feeling it). 

My favorite run on the Zephyr side is: Boondocks. 

Wooo!


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

I like boondocks cuz most of the rental or newbs get lost trying to find it. they miss the y with the little uphill section to get the beginning

anyways fellas bad news! only 8 more days to ride :madman: then back to auburn/mammoth bar for me


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I like Boondocks because it's got everything now that they put jumps and berms in it.

I like Livewire cuz' it's fast and flowy.

I like Gypsy because it's challenging.

I love Big Trees, Sinuous, Pho Dog, parts of Karpiel, and Speed Control.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Few pics today form the Pinwheel drops over on flameout:

Dustin mid x-up (he crashed and fractured his wrist right before the drop)









Dave









Tyler


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah that crash was pretty hard. remember: pedal pedal pedal crash *stand-up* wookie sound lol


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

What bike is in the First picture?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

jappo said:


> What bike is in the First picture?


SX Trail.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

So that's how the fracture happened...

Good luck up north, Matt! And good luck with your Highline diet...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Kevin G said:


> So that's how the fracture happened...
> 
> Good luck up north, Matt! And good luck with your Highline diet...


Yeah, I will admit my HL needs to go on a diet. :thumbsup:

Dustin didn't fracture his wrist on the drop. While pedalling into the drop, he clipped a rock that was thrown by the rider ahead of him, and went down.

He shook it off, and then hit the drop, and threw a nice little x-up. Needless to say, he was hurting afterwards. :thumbsup:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Was at the race yesterday, but flatted. I saw Mikey throw the sickest whips on the first three jumps on the course and beat a bunch of sponsored pros! Also wondering how he is doing arfter he broke is collarbone?


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

i will be up there for the last race. anyone want to carpool?


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

so...anyone going up on tomorrow or sunday?


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm leaving with my crew tonight at 10pm, to ride all of tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

I was thinking of going up myself this weekend. Anyone want to carpool from SJ or points in-between?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

You'll see me up there tomorrow with some dudes.

I'll be there on my 7pointRAW.

I'll be there with Josh on his new Tomac Primer (white frame, white wheels, white Fox40).


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

False alarm, looks like next weekend instead. Catcha next time.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll be up there for the day sunday with a couple friends:thumbsup:


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

i'm on my way now


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

tomorrow ill be up there. im riding either an 09 five-0 or my kumicho. ill be with a kid with a red 7point and another with an 03 gemini


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be there in the morning with my homies. You can't miss me, orange bullit2, and no skills to speak of.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

DJPonee...

Were you riding the red 7point5 with the DHX? Or the red 7point5 with one Formula The One brake?

I was on the my raw framed 7point.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

no, i was on my kumicho after lunch and the five-0 before lunch. one of my buddies has on 06 7point3 with a 5th element


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Went down Boondocks for the first time. Some of those "features" are insane. Screw that. Had a great ride today other than the damn bees. Myself and one of my homies got stung coming down Gypsy.

Finally took a look at the "slabs". My hats off to the peeps that can get down that mess.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

renderedtoast said:


> Finally took a look at the "slabs". My hats off to the peeps that can get down that mess.


The Slabs aren't that hard, you just need to pick the right line and come in with the right amount of speed. Brake check yourself before you wreck yourself!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

For sure. You just go slow and it works. 

I rolled up first time and was sketched out but 2 dudes at the bottom told me it was easy, and it was. Should have had my armor out for that though in hindsight.


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

so any of yall going out for the last race?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

No last race for me. But I'll be up there on Saturday/Sunday (The 27th/28th).

By the way... Brian HCM #1, your new Karpiel is amazing. I was on the raw framed 7point who told you that your bike looked like the "Spare no expense" build.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Northstar was fun. That new jump at the bottom of Gypsy is saweet! Here's a little video I put together:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

jeng sweet vid. the song fits it well. ill be up there for the race in a couple weekends but im not gonna race. i just like the environment and ****. i will probably stay on coaster to watch the big jumps on livewire. itll be a good day to try dogbone and sticks and stones on the hardtail because it wont be too busy.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

fellow Northstar rippers.. need a little help from you guys

trying to get in touch with a buddy that rides N* all the time.
I ran into him a couple of times up there, but never got his contact info.

His name is Don, he lives in Reno. He used to be on a MC Shockwave 9.5 with an older silver Boxxer, and last weekend was on an orange Nomad with the same Boxxer.

anyone know him?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

a saw that guy yesterday but i dont know him. his bike was sick too


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

yea.. i'm not sure if he hangs on the forums or not.

I meant to get his info, but I screwed up.. we were going to do a run together, I headed for the Vista chair with my buddies, and thought that he was right behind us, but he must have misheard me or something, so we lost each other.. 

anyhow.. thought it was worth a shot in this thread
wish I could come up and race Livewire, but i'm done for the season.. the summer lift riding fund is drained after this last weekend.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> No last race for me. But I'll be up there on Saturday/Sunday (The 27th/28th).
> 
> By the way... Brian HCM #1, your new Karpiel is amazing. I was on the raw framed 7point who told you that your bike looked like the "Spare no expense" build.


Was I in front of the upper lockers? So many people approached me that day I was losing track. Thanks on the complements:thumbsup: It seemed like after every run I was making some sort of adjustment, especially my rear brake lever, I just couldn't get it set to my liking. Definitely started to get the feel for the bike as the day progressed, too bad I had to bail out at 2:15pm to head home. I'll be up there again for closing weekend


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be up there again this coming weekend for a weekend of awesomeness.

And yeah, that was me while you were hanging out in front of the lockers. I was eyeing your bike all day. I've never been a fan of the Karps, but man... you did yours RIGHT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone gonna' be up there and want to share a room with 3 other guys?

If it's just one of you, it's $45 for the night. If it's two of you, it's only $35 for the night.

Just trying to re-coop the cost of reserving a room for 5 guys, and having two of them end up not being able to come.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be up there this saturday. Riding with a dude on a Ano slate VP Free and a Blue 07 V10


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there riding MotorMonkey's stuff animal that he sleeps with every night.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Just wondering where they usually end the Live Wire Race at???

Chris


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'll be there riding MotorMonkey's stuff animal that he sleeps with every night.


think grant better check it for sticky stuff...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i'll hopefully finally make it up and it just has to be closing weekend


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> think grant better check it for sticky stuff...


That sticky stuff would be blood from the nasty wreck I had on Saturday. Took me out all day Sunday. Knocked the wind out of myself, possible concussion, cuts and scrapes on my tattoos, cuts on my back, and bruises all around. But the serious part was my neck/head. Thought I might have done some serious damage.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That sticky stuff would be blood from the nasty wreck I had on Saturday. Took me out all day Sunday. Knocked the wind out of myself, possible concussion, cuts and scrapes on my tattoos, cuts on my back, and bruises all around. But the serious part was my neck/head. Thought I might have done some serious damage.


damn dude... you alright to ride this weekend??? I'll be racing Livewire...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like I'm okay. Gonna' take it slow for a week... try to get into the gym a little bit neck week, and get back onto the bike by the following weekend. Possibly Pacifica or something. Haven't been out there in ages.

Looking into a Leatt for next season.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunday was SICK. So many people up there. Record amount of racers. There was also the most photographers and video cameras I have ever seen on the mountain. Should be a lot of good content from the race.

My buddy Tim took First for the whole day with a 4:44. ASA took first in the Ladies Open and local Christine got second. 

Perfect weather and good dirt made the last day a good day. 

Chris


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

it was a great race but on my last run of the day i got F**ked up, i bounced(yes bounced) off of 1 boulder and got wedged between 2 others and i think i broke my thumb i havnt gone to a doc yet but i cant move it and its swollen


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

dudes!
where are all the pics of the Livewire race?

i am living this last weekend at Northstar through recollections and pictures of others!
i neeeed the fix!

please!


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Racerx7734 who took pictures and posted from the Gypsy race is working on it. His site says by Wednesday..... I think he was after the first hip where the kinda big table and then double and then first berm were. Could be wrong though. He should have some rad shots! 

Chris


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

chris_d said:


> Racerx7734 who took pictures and posted from the Gypsy race is working on it. His site says by Wednesday..... I think he was after the first hip where the kinda big table and then double and then first berm were. Could be wrong though. He should have some rad shots!
> 
> Chris


sweet! that's a good section
i really wish i could have been out there to race


----------



## GLIDE (Jan 28, 2008)

blender said:


> dudes!
> where are all the pics of the Livewire race?
> 
> i am living this last weekend at Northstar through recollections and pictures of others!
> ...


Some really good ones here:

http://robertlowe.smugmug.com/gallery/6156512_mQtiD#387786845_HgcKd


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hang tough DraVen! Get to a doc.


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, I got first! Tim, you rule! You own that trail!!! But I must say the highlight of my day, and my year for that matter, was guiding Bobby McMullen. He took 4th out of 6 racers in his class and was only 5 seconds off the podium. For those who don't know, Bobby is legally blind. Check out his movie "The Way Bobby Sees It"
Cheers everyone. Bigger and better next year.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

asa said:


> Yeah, I got first! Tim, you rule! You own that trail!!! But I must say the highlight of my day, and my year for that matter, was guiding Bobby McMullen. He took 4th out of 6 racers in his class and was only 5 seconds off the podium. For those who don't know, Bobby is legally blind. Check out his movie "The Way Bobby Sees It"
> Cheers everyone. Bigger and better next year.


made it out 5 times this year, and every time I had an absolutely *****in time - thanks for the hard work on the trails, great way to end the year, the ground was so tacky, super fun to ride.

Great year, can't wait for you guys to open up next year


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

GLIDE said:


> Some really good ones here:
> 
> http://robertlowe.smugmug.com/gallery/6156512_mQtiD#387786845_HgcKd


GOOD FIND!!


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

asa said:


> Yeah, I got first! Tim, you rule! You own that trail!!! But I must say the highlight of my day, and my year for that matter, was guiding Bobby McMullen. He took 4th out of 6 racers in his class and was only 5 seconds off the podium. For those who don't know, Bobby is legally blind. Check out his movie "The Way Bobby Sees It"
> Cheers everyone. Bigger and better next year.


Congats ASA! You deserve it!

I was sitting at the table with you when Bobby and you got 
done with the run. EPIC!!!!!

Can't wait till next year! It's Auburn time now. Anybody down to shuttle lets put something together...

Chris


----------



## asa (Jul 19, 2004)

Get better Draven, we have some pump tracking to do!


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)

well i can some what move it now so we will see no matter what ill still show up to the pump party even if i cant ride


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

chris_d said:


> Congats ASA! You deserve it!
> 
> I was sitting at the table with you when Bobby and you got
> done with the run. EPIC!!!!!
> ...


Me and couple guys are goin to auburn on saturday...lets ride


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Couple Podium Shots

Men's Pro

1st place = Tim 4.44
2nd Place = Graeme 4.50.2
3rd Place = Marcelo 4.50.9










Women's Pro

1st Place=ASA 5.29.1
2nd Place=Christine 5.31
3rd Place=Tenille 5.31.7










Congrats to everybody

Chris


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

nice job to the podiumees. this year was a damn good year. i went like 16 times or something.


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Djponee said:


> i went like 16 times or something.


Have you ever went to Northstar on WEED?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Djponee said:


> i went like 16 times or something.


Oh man, awesome! Super cool!


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

WMSMITH's pics rock!!! I am sure he will post a link soon! He has some rad shots at a cool part of Livewire....


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*great year*

Made it ten times...with most days at least 12 runs or more ...with only a sore shoulder as the only injury  yeah...what a year..you guys at Northstar did a great job. My family had a blast and their hooked for sure. Never thought a few years age I'd have 10 grand "invested" into mtn bikes Lifes to short not to gravity.....


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah thanks to the entire Northstar crew for putting on a great season! Loved it. 

Let's see, my favorite trail was definitely Boondocks. Favorite moment at Northstar was throwing a fatty whip over a Livewire table. Least favorite moment was running full speed into a bush on lower Karpiel. For next year....hmmm....couldn't really ask for much more.

Hope everyone had a good season! I know I did...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Amen, the two days I got to ride there (both of them were free YAY!) were sooooo sick! They really stepped it up this year!

Thanks guys!

But, as usual, BRING ON THE SNOW!


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

I was up at the star for closing weekend. very cool but would have been better if they were open on sat... oh well road dirty harry's which probably had more challenging gap doubles than resort. also road downieville which worth doing on a lighter bike, I always bag on weir but that is one fast fuggin singletrack mark. tahoe is worth the extra drive from mammoth.


----------

